# The Waterdeep Adventures or Kobold Soup is good eatin!



## spacehulkster (Feb 11, 2005)

Hello.  I am totally new to this phenom known as Story Hour.  But I will try to entertain and enthrall you readers.
A little about myself.  I live Champaign, Illinois and have played D&D for 25 years, off and on.
I currently run this campaign set in the Forgotten Realms.  We play every other Saturday night and have about 10 players, whom I will introduce later.
I also play in Pogre's weekly Zandyrium campaign, his whenever "Met" modern game, in Hairy Minotaur's game (which is on hold), and just started playing in a SpellJammer campaign that has been going on for a year or more.  You could say I enjoy version 3.5 and can't get enough!  I have watched Pogre and Hairy Minotaur run and write their games for over a year now and they have inspired me to try my hand at this.  I understand its time consuming, but I cannot contain the shenanigans that go on in my campaign.

Now the setting.....Forgotten Realms  DR 1370 or so (pretty much up to speed)
The way I run my campaign is a jumbled mess of Dungeon Magazine, WotC adventures and boughten adventures.  What ever looks cool, at what ever level the party is currently at kinda gig.  So I should give thanks to all the people who write adventures.  Somewhere down the line, I will use something of yours and tweek it to fit into my ongoing adventure line.

The Players....upto 10 at any one point.  We have (2) 12 year old boys and (8) men ranging from 28 to 48 years of age

Vern Turan  - Gnome Wizard - a bit eccentric, loud, brainy, and self appointed leader of the group.  (I probably got his name wrong)

Milo - Halfling Cleric - quite, reserved, apprehensive and a bit unsure of himself and abilities(new player)

Pudge - Half-Orc Fighter - also quite, ready for action, the pack mule of the party.

Thalez - Elven Fighter - played by one of the boys, he cannot seem to make up his mind which weapon to use, sword or bow.  As you will read, he spends many rounds in this dilema.

Valen - Elven Ranger - also played by one of the boys, jumps into the fray before he knows what is going on.  Doesn't pay too much attention until battle starts!

Elric - Elven Rogue - (or Collector, as he does not like the word Thief or Rogue) played by my best friend, quite, ready to help out when needed, but doesn't volunteer to often.  He is still working his skills up!

Felix - Pixie (not decided yet on class) - What can you say, very mischevious!  Usually knows what to do at the right time.  Played by a veteran gamer.

Carthax - Human Druid - not only the only Human, but an outdoorsy one at that!
He's gruff, decisive, impertenent and played to a tee by a veteran player.

Spud Wafflefry - Dwarven Fighter (what else!) Spud comes in later after the party as been in Waterdeep awhile.  He is gruff, straight to the point, charges in, very dwarvy!

Now the NPC's...
Priestess Jenya - taken from Dungeon Magazines "Cauldron" series.  Many Cauldron adventures will be used, but modified to fit into the FR setting.

Sebastian Silvermane - Half-Human/Half-Bugbear Swashbuckler/Rogue - boasterous, loud, obnoxious sailor.  Think Wassabe only with more hair and bigger ears!
(My character when anyone in the group speaks up and want to run an adventure)

Well that takes care of the intoductions.  When next I post, you will get to know these characters better.


----------



## pogre (Feb 12, 2005)

and here we go!

Kill the Elves! Kill the Elves! 

A happy little mantra to help get this thing rockin'


----------



## spacehulkster (Feb 14, 2005)

Strange Beginnings…

  The White Stallion Coaching Inn was uneasily quite.  Earlier the odd looking group of eight adventurers had interrupted the normalcy of the Inn.  All had stared in shock and awe of the group.  Were they rogues come to rob and murder them?  Many of the men jumped to their feet and started to draw weapons, while the maidens ran behind obstacles to get furthest away from the entrance.  

  First to enter was a tall half-Orc, 3 Elves, a Halfling, a Pixie, Gnome, and what startled the patrons the most, a very large Orc.  “Easy friends, we’re here for some good ale and rest, that’s all” piped the gnome.  “Ale, my good innkeeper if you please.  Three pitchers….no”, the gnome gave a glance back at the Orc, “4 pitchers please.”  The Orc gave a nod in response.  

  “We don’t serve Orcs here, in fact I don’t think we’ll serve any of you’s.” came the Innkeepers response as he looked the group over reaching for his club under the bar.  The gnome stepped forward, between the group and patrons, holding his hands up easily.  “Good sir, we are quit harmless.  Unless provoked of course.”  He tilted his head back to look at the Orc and half-Orc, who were flexing their muscles and starting to go to their weapons.  Meanwhile two of the wood elves had their bow and sword out pretending to examine them, looking up curiously at the patrons, almost inviting a fight.

  The gnome’s head came back to the innkeeper, “The Orc there looks odd doesn’t he?  He’s actually an Orog, from deep in the earth.  His race is hardly ever seen and he’s my bodyguard.  I am Vern Turan the wizard, a rock gnome from the Nether Mountains.  We are traveling to Waterdeep to meet a friend.  Rest and relaxation is all we ask.”  Vern had started moving his hands while he spoke and a bouquet of flowers showered the bar as he finished talking.  This was more than the pixie could handle and he burst out a laugh that eased everyone in the room.  Even the Orog and elves laughed while putting their weapons away.

  “Now sir, we are at your hospitality” Vern stated while bowing to a round of applause from the maidens in the inn.  The group took seats at a large table in the corner of the room.  Immediately the elves started playing dice.  Both Dank and Pudge sat quietly drinking, eyeing the patrons with sneers, keeping the patrons purposely on edge.  A game of intimidation they liked to play.  Felix the pixie, Milo the Halfling and Vern talked easily with other patrons.  

  “So, where you all from?” asked the Innkeeper as he plopped down seven flagons and 4 pitchers of ale.

Vern stood and motioned to each member, “This is Milo from Everlund. Felix, Elric and his two younger cousins Thalez and Valen are from the High Forest.  Pudge is from the Nether Mountains and Dank and I are from UNDER the Nether Mountains.”  Each raised their flagon, (Dank a whole pitcher) to the Innkeeper in response.  “We’re in search of adventure and Pudge here has a friend in Waterdeep that wrote to him of great opportunities there.”  The innkeeper just shook his head yes, wondering to himself “this group doesn’t have a chance in Waterdeep!”

   The doors burst open a short time later.

Dank, the Orog, started the campaign with us, but will leave a short time later.  We do not know if he will return.


----------



## pogre (Feb 14, 2005)

Ah yes, The White Stallion Coaching Inn - one of my favorite establishments. Found directly in Brigands' Bounty a free adventure one can find for free at pogre.com  

Spacehulkster - include some spaces between your paragraphs for easier reading. Short paragraphs and a bit of white space are good things in story hours. Looking forward to continued reading


----------



## Stormcrowe (Feb 15, 2005)

Of course Im gruff and decisive! Do you argue with the storm? Do you beg nature to withhold her fury? No, you stand aside and let her do her will! No man, no beast withstands nature's fury. They can but cover their heads and hope for the storm to pass.


----------



## spacehulkster (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks to Felix the Pixie for volunteering to proof read and correct my grammar, as i have none...  

The Hook…    

     A group of folk in upper class garb makes their way through the open tavern, back to one of the private rooms.  Shortly thereafter, a coach master and runner guards come in and order ale and bread.  Following an initial lull as the men eat and drink, the coach master rises in front of his chair and makes the following loud announcement:

     “Fellow travelers. I am Coach master Barger. My coach ran into a bit of trouble up the way.  As is standard White Stallion policy I will discuss a reward for those willing to help me deal with this problem.  Those interested in this work should meet with me here at dawn tomorrow.”

     After his speech, the coach master gathers together the rest of his party and they march off to bed.

     The group eyes each other.  Pudge finally breaks the ice “Yea sure, we make a few gold, take a few heads, but how long will it take?”  (It was obvious that he was anxious to get to Waterdeep to see his friend, Basti.)  

    “Well,” piped the pixie, “how much shiny do we got in the community funds?”

     “A few silver”, said Pudge, as he empties out the community pouch that he always carries.
“Sounds like we need more to cover expenses once we get to Waterdeep.”  The pixie, always practical, 
always stated the obvious.

     The next morning the group crowded into the private room reserved for the coach master’s morning business.  The group eyed the table full of food as they began to sit. Pudge and Dank once again began their little game on the few other would be bounty hunters already at the table.  It was enough to get rid of some of their competition.

     After waiting a few minutes, the Coaching company representative began to speak.  “I am thankful there a few of you showed up, as this is NOT a one person job.  You see, a dozen miles up the road we had a bit of trouble.  Our coach was ambushed by a bunch of brigands.  Barbarians, I believe.  Fortunately, our runner guards were able to fend them off.”

     The Coach master pauses as he takes a sip of tea.  “I would like for all of you to travel up the road and punish these barbarians.  There looked to be a dozen of them, mostly young humans.  They are probably tribesmen on raids from the north.  Nonetheless, they must be punished.  I am authorized to offer you ten gold per head.  Do you accept this contract?”

     Vern steps up to examine the fine print of the written document. His gaze stops at a certain part of the contract, and his eyes light up.  “Ten Gold per live Brigand or Brigand’s head presented at this Inn within a fortnight.”  Sounds good to me, he accepts with a nod.

     After buying rations and estimating distance and travel time, the group heads out.  Vern began to sort out tactics.  “Let’s see now.  I estimate that it will take us roughly six hours to get to the area where Mr. Barger said they were ambushed.  By then it will be getting around sup-time and I don’t want to take on a group of barbarians in the dark.  Do you?”  Vern casts a concerned look at his compatriots.
Dank and Pudge give a disgusting shake of their heads while the elves, Felix, and Milo agreed heartedly.  As the gnome continues to rant on, Dank could only wonder what had possessed him to rescue Vern from the Drow a year ago.  

     Three Drow had the gnome cornered in a cavern, when Dank passed by and heard Vern lashing out with threats to them.  “N-now stand back, or I’ll blast ya with a fireball, I will.  You just let me pass.  I’mmm ahh w-wizard!”  Dank couldn’t possibly pass up a fight with some drow, even if it did concern a gnome.  

Since then, Dank has developed a fondness for Vern and his way of calming a crowd.  Surface dwellers don’t react to well to an Orog, and Dank appreciates Vern’s attempts to avert hostility.

     Danks daydreaming was interrupted when the Party comes across a dwarf stumbling towards them, dragging an axe along the ground with one arm.  “Ho thar.  Another batch o’ rogues come to jump ‘ole Tarin, eh?  Well, ye be a few hours late.  All I have is this axe, but I’m willing to give it to ye, right between yer eyes!”  After spitting, the struggling dwarf slowly takes up a fighting stance.  

     Un-impressed, Dank says what the whole party was thinking, “What makes ya think the likes of you can take on all eight of us?”  

     “I may go down, but I’ll wound a few o’ ye!  My yer an odd bunch of thieves!”

     “We’re NOT thieves” protested Elric.  (To Elric, being a Rogue was an art.  An art most Wood Elves disdained, but one he embraced with a passion.)

     “We be bounty hunters” Vern piped in, “I’m Vern Turan, a wizard.”

     Milo stepped forward, hoping to stop Vern before he bored the dwarf to death.  “Can I be of service to you master dwarf?  I am a priest.”  

     “Do ye serve Moradin?” 

     “I am afraid not, master dwarf,” answered Milo, I serve Pelor.”

     “Well,” the dwarf turned and spit blood from his mouth, “I guess she’ll do.”  With that, the dwarf slumped to the ground, Milo barely catching his head before it hits the road.

     As the dwarf came to, he was bombarded by questions from Vern.  “Ho thar, gnome” the dwarf exclaimed, “I be Tarin Alemaker, brewer of some of the best ale around these parts.  My fellow worker, Cantor, and me, were taking a cartload of ale to Yartar when we were accosted by at least 10 brigands.  A felled a tree blocked our path.  The scum hacked poor Cantor mercilessly and felled me after a few seconds.  The last thing I remember was falling to the ground as a few of them warriors laughed.  When I awoke, me mule was dead, the cart was missing, and poor Cantor lay in a pool of his own blood.”  

     “There, there Tarin” consoled Milo.  “We’ll take care of those ruffians.”  

     “How far up the road did this happen?” questioned Pudge. 

     “A few miles.  If’n ye do catch up with those human vermin” Tarin turned and spat, “I’ll reward ye.  And thanks fer the healing priest.”  “How far to the Inn?”  

   “About 7 miles” replied Valen.

   “Well, I’ll be there fer two nights of rest’n up.  If ye find me belongings I’ll pay ye.”  With that, Tarin started south towards the inn, thinking to himself “what an odd bunch o bounty hunters.”


----------



## pogre (Feb 15, 2005)

> “A few miles. If’n ye do catch up with those human vermin” Tarin turned and spat, “I’ll reward ye. And thanks fer the healing priest. How far to the Inn?”





Ooo, ooo - I spot the story hook - do I get a prize?


----------



## spacehulkster (Feb 18, 2005)

Ah yes, the prize.  Well then, how about just knowing your "well written adventures" are being used and enjoyed!  

The Plan…

     Vern immediately starts calculating tactics and plans.  “Let’s go up a mile and rest.  Valen and Elric can scout ahead and report back.”

The two Elves scamper off into the woods.  It doesn’t take Valen long to find tracks.  Human and wagon tracks!  Coming and going from the woods to the road.  Elric crept closer to the road and spotts the felled tree and dead mule, but nothing else.  Satisfied, they hustled back to the group.

“We found the felled tree.” Elric points out.  “And wagon tracks from there going into the woods” Valen adds.  

Vern smiles coyly, “Great!  They should be drinking heartily by now.  Maybe we can trick them into an ambush of our own?”  Vern continues excitedly, “Why don’t Dank, Pudge, Milo and I head up the road. The Elves and Felix can get in a position to ambush them from behind as they run to the road.”

The Elves and the Pixie head off excitedly to the spot Valen had found.  The other four, took their time walking up the road, hoping the others could get into position before they reach the felled tree.  By now it was dusk.

The four pigeons got to within one hundred feet before the tree, they then to start make as much noise as possible, trying to draw out the brigands.  A head quickly pops over the tree, takes a glance down the road and shoots off into the woods.  Pudge is the only one who spots the boy and takes off in pursuit.  

About 40 yards into the wood, the ambush was ready.  The four laying in wait, all heard the trampling of quick steps heading their way.  Thalez is the first to act.  Jumping into the path of the startled boy, he easily cleaves him in two.  Elric and Valen quickly rifle through the boys person for loot.  They did not hear the following footfalls of another runner.

But Felix does!  “Quick, here comes another one!” he shouts.  As Thalez raises his weapon to strike, Elric quickly surmises its Pudge and calls out “Hold! It’s Pudge!”  The ambush had failed.

Pudge runs back towards the others at the road.  

Meanwhile, the waiting is boring Dank, who promptly takes a seat on the tree looking down at the mule and dwarf lying on the road.

Vern decides that the mule must be moved off the road and asks Milo to give him a hand.
After a couple of tugs, they realize that moving this beast is impossible with no STRONG help.  They both look up at Dank.  Dank looking down at them, just shakes his head.

“Right then, lets just leave it here.  What the….” Vern exclaims turning towards the sound of something running through the woods at them.  Milo quickly ducks behind Dank.
Pudge comes stumbling out of the woods.  “They got the look-out, but it doesn’t seem any of ‘em Brigands have taken the bait.”

“We should head in and take the fight to them then!” Vern exclaims with a glance towards Dank, who reassuringly gives a nod.

“Pudge” Dank calls, “do you notice anything about that dwarf thar?”  Pudge glances and shakes his head no.  “They took his boots.  What would humans do with dwarven boots!”

The group gets back together and ponders their next move.  Felix interrupts Vern in a high pitched voice, “Maybe their drunk!” 

 “Yes” Vern ponders, stroking his beard.  “It’s getting late.  We should move in all haste!”  The elves eyes lit up with the prospect of more kill’ in.

“The fairies are a bit blood thirsty, aren’t they?” Dank confers with Pudge in Orcish.  Pudge gives a knowing glance.


----------



## spacehulkster (Feb 18, 2005)

The Fight

“Rich Gnome on the road!” exclaims Dank, as they near the brigands camp.  No response.
They creep closer towards the clearing and spot a human lying on the cart, humming to himself.

The cart is in the middle of a clearing with two small tents beyond and a larger tent on their side of the cart.  Pairs of fur lined boots could be seen out the tent openings. 

Before a plan could be made Thalez shoots an arrow into the poor hummer, knocking him off of the cart as Valen charges the cart.  

The barbarians are sluggishly rising, groping for their axes and great swords.  Dank could see movement in the larger tent and charges headlong into it, narrowly missing a prop-pole and takes the entire tent and its inhabitants to the ground.

Elric and Felix crept forward.  (Finesse is more their game)  Pudge, Milo and Vern hang back, waiting for the barbarians to show themselves.  Slowly they did.  

Suddenly, a large barbarian emerges from under the larger tents folds.  Shaking the ale from his skull, he winces as Valen and Thalez quickly put two arrows in him.  He falls before raising his axe.

By now, most of the barbarians are jostling out of the remaining tents, while a couple in the larger tent are still scrambling to get out of the felled tent.  Milo and Vern attempt to shoot the few dazed and confused barbarians standing around and miss horribly with their crossbows.  

Thalez changes weapons and rushes to a couple emerging from a smaller tent.  Elric attempts to back stab one of the combatants, but narrowly misses Thalez.  

A barbarian from the other small tent emerges with a bow and shoots Elric in the shoulder.  Who promptly runs towards Milo on the opposite side of the camp yelling, “Healing, I need healing!”

Alone, Felix is charged by a barbarian.  Pudge runs to head him off and strikes him in the shoulder, felling the man.  Felix promptly stabs at the barbarian as he goes down, “Take that.  Thanks for the help Pudge.”   

Above the clanging of swords, Thalez cries out “Three!” , “and Four!”

The last two barbarians finally make it out of the large tent and are shot by Milo, Vern and Valen.  

Dank gathers the large tent into his arms and runs off into the woods yelling, “spoils of war!”

Felix senses a prime moment and catches the last eight brigands, Valen and Thalez in an Entangle spell.  A few quick shots from Vern and Milo cut down a couple of the humans.  Pudge, Valen and Thalez each cut one more down.  A now healed Elric, stabs the last one.  

As the last barbarian falls, Vern and Felix are quick to rifle through each tent and person for treasure.  The rest of the group congratulates each other on their fighting prowess. 

Pudge begins to be-head the bodies, casting each head into the cart.  “Hey, this ones got an earring!”

Felix and Milo, repulsed by the sight, walk off into the woods trying to ignore the activity.

After a few heads are cut, Dank comes back to the camp site wearing the tent with two eye holes cut in it, crying out “BOO!  BOO!”  

Pudge looks up from his head duty with a snicker.  “Eh, where’d you run off to?”

“They were drunk” answers Dank, pulling off the tent.  “Not much of a fight.  I knew you could handle it!”

Elric checks on the kegs of ale and determines that only 2 of the 6 kegs are in good enough shape to return to Tarin.  Pudge and Dank take up removing bodies to outside the camp, so the group can rest at ease through the rest of the night.  Vern assigns party members to tents and night watch.  

After snacking on rabbit for breakfast, Vern has everyone loading up the cart and assigns positions to either push or pull the cart.  

As the day goes on, everyone notices, that Felix isn’t contributing much to the trip.  It came to a head, when Felix stumbled in front of Dank.

“Pixie, keep out of da way!  Why don’t ya scout ahead or get on the cart and file down those growths on yer back.”

Astonished, Felix runs ahead and answers, “Their going to be WINGS!”  
As he tried to stay ahead of the group, Felix would look over his shoulder back at the Dank.  

By ten o clock in the morning, the group makes it back to the Inn, where they find Tarin relaxing next to a window.

“Ho thar!,  I see you brought me cart back.”  Tarin says gleefully.  As he steps around to the rear of the cart, he catches a site he wasn’t prepared for.  Nine human heads staring up at him!

Vern quickly diverts his attention to the two remaining kegs of ale and ask for payment.
Tarin counts out 20 pieces of gold, taking notice of Pudge removing the heads and laying them outside the Coaching Inn doors.

Elric walks into the Inn asking to see the proprietor for bounty payment.

The party takes a couple hours of rest at the Inn, and then sets off down the road to Yartar with 110 gold and 53 silver in their pockets.

“Lets go across country” Vern chimes, “we can make up some time by bypassing Yartar and crossing the fjord at Oakhurst.”*

The party agrees, though they all know it will mean a couple of days under the stars.


*Oakhurst, of course everyone is aware of Oakhurst.  The famous Sunless Citadel!


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Feb 18, 2005)

Whoa, 2 updates in 1 day? You better pace yourself, lest you pass me up on entries.


----------



## spacehulkster (Feb 22, 2005)

“We should cut across these hills” Pudge enthusiastically states striding the ridge.  He looks back and then understands his error.  Dank and he have made the rise, while the little ones with the Elves lending a hand are barely half way up.

Milo looks up with a smile, “That’s OK Pudge, we can do it.  We understand your anxious to get to Waterdeep.

The weather was exceptional and they made good time.  They spent two calm and peaceful nights under the stars.  Dusk the third day found them approaching the small village of Oakhurst.  So small in fact, it wasn’t on any map.  There were only a dozen buildings, but the party smiled eagerly at each other at the prospect of a home cooked meal and warm beds.

Narog, the owner of the Ol’ Stag Inn, looked up from cleaning the counter with a smile, “Well met, what can I….. get you……ah…gentlemen!?”  His smile faded to a query as he eyed his new customers.

Pudge started to order, but Vern quickly interrupted “A hot meal and some ale for us adventurers.”

Pudge stole a glance into the party funds pouch.  “My friends, we might be getting a little low on funds.  By the time we get to Waterdeep, I believe we will need at least double what we have now.  Basti told me Waterdeep wasn’t cheap!”

All agreed and Pudge went to work on the Innkeeper.  “Good evening Innkeeper, there wouldn’t happen to be any problems around here that me party and me could solve?”

“Problems?” the Innkeeper stated scratching his head.  “Well, the farmers in the area have been reporting some cattle stolen and killed.  You might want to talk with the constable about that though.”

Pudge thanks the owner, brings back another pitcher of ale and reports back to the group.  They all agree to a good nights rest and see the constable in the morning.

Within minutes of the party finishing their meal an older woman approaches the group.  She introduces herself as Kerowyn Hucrele and that two of her grandchildren are missing.  She would give a reward if the group could find them and bring them back or at least bring back their signet rings.  She informs them of the ravine and fortress that is cradled in it.  Her grandchildren, along with two other friends from out of town, went to investigate the place a week ago and have not been seen since.

The group agrees to search for them but will still meet with the constable in the morning.  As the group decides to bed down for the night, Dank informs the party that he will sleep under the stars this night just outside of town.  

Dank pitches is newly won tent along side the road and a fenceline a few yards away from the blacksmith’s shop.  The two cut eyelets give him a small view of the starry night and he easily falls asleep.  But his senses awaken him as he hears some rustling outside.  Dank grabs his sword, intent on surveying the area without donning his armor.  After a quick scan of the area, with his dark vision, he decides to relieve himself along the fence line on some bushes.  

Suddenly a bush lashes out at him, not once but twice.


----------



## pogre (Feb 25, 2005)

Man, poor Dank! I hate it when a bush lashes out at me right after I pitch my tent...


----------



## Stormcrowe (Feb 26, 2005)

I admit it! I did it! I cast Animate Plant on the bush! It was a drastic measure I know but I had to act fast in order to save nature!! An Orc taking a leak on a bush! Do you have any idea what Orcs drink?!?!?! He could have deforested everything in a 50 mile radius!!!!


----------



## spacehulkster (Mar 1, 2005)

WOW Pogre!  You are a master of words.  Sounds like something I might say in your game.
Have I infected you?

Don't let StormCrow fool you.  He hasn't come into the game yet.  Although, I wouldn"t put it past him to do such a thing.


----------



## spacehulkster (Mar 1, 2005)

Into the Ravine 

Exposed, Dank recovers his sword.  He is surprised that he is not bleeding, as the thing missed him.  As the bush takes a small humanoid form, Dank quickly cuts the sapling into three parts.  While the thing stops quivering, Dank takes another hard look around.  He eyes the remaining bushes along the fence suspiciously but nothing seems to be moving.  After piling the parts up out side his tent, Dank peacefully sleeps till dawn.

The party is enjoying a home cooked breakfast as Dank walks in and tosses the sapling upon the table.  

“Dank, what is the meaning of interrupting our breakfast like this?” Vern asks.

“This… attacked me last night” Dank states.

“But it’s a bush!” Felix retorts back

“Ah, but a bush with claws.” Dank points out the limbs ending in needle like fingers.

“I must say,” Milo states while stuffing his mouth with pancakes, “it does resemble something somewhat humanoid.”

“Well, get that off the table and join us for some delicious pancakes, Dank.  We will show it to the constable when we are through.”  Vern replies.

The party meets with Felon, the constable, and inquires as to the missing teens and the mutilated cattle.  Dank points out the sapling as Felon eyes him disbelievingly.  Felon answers that the teens set off for the ravine a couple of ten days (term for Forgotten Realms standard week) ago and have not been seen since.  Armed with more questions than answers, the group sets out for the ravine.

After six hours the group spots the first signs of their goal, pillars that jut up from the earth.  A few moments later reveals the ravine and more post, broken and scattered around the area.  From one, is tied a rope.

The first to climb down the rope is Pudge followed closely by Dank and Vern.  They are quickly assaulted by three dire rats, which Pudge and Dank dispatch quickly.  

The group makes it down to a landing of steps that proceed further down.  Slowly and cautiously they walk down the steps to the base of the tower with a door clearly in front of them.

Valen walks right up to the door and falls into a pit trap.  He falls 10 feet suffering some humiliation, but minor damage.

Gaining access into the tower, they see two doors, but Elric finds a secret door and opens it.  Pudge nudges past and finds a skeleton rising and attacking him.
Valen attempts to shoot it, but his arrows glance off the bones.  Pudge is able, after a few rounds of suffering hits, to take down the bony man.  He quickly searches its tattered clothing for valuables.

Felix decides for the group to take the right hand door.  They find themselves walking down a hallway with a wooden door ahead, wooden door on the right and a stone door on the left.

They decide the stone door holds more interest and proceed to open it.  They find an upright keg with rusted iron pipes running from it to the floor.  Inquisitive, Vern ask Dank to open it and search for treasure.

Dank is assailed by a water mephit that deals quite a bit of damage before being destroyed.

Finding the door on the right as an empty closet, they proceed to the end of the hall.

They hear weeping and scratching in the room beyond and ready for battle lunge into the room.
A brief scan of the room shows a small broken iron cage, a fire pit in the center of the room and a small wooden bench with a cloth and several small items upon it.  And still a weeping or crying coming from a bedroll in a corner of the room.  

Dank approaches it with Pudge close by.  But he holds his action as he uncovers a wimpering kobold.  It looks up at him without a care for its own safety.

“What are ye yimpering ‘bout?” Dank ask.

“Meepo’s pet gone!  The clan’s dragon is gone!” it exclaims in common.

“Meepo? Whats Meepo? And what about this dragon?” Vern frighteningly ask.

“Pitiful wretch” Dank mutters, throwing down the covers back onto the kobold.

“I be Meepo and I keeper of white dragon.  But it gone now, stolen by greenkins!  My poor Calcryx” it mutters.

Valen looks about the room and the writing and graffiti that is scribbled around the walls, “Here there be dragons!” he states.

“Dragons!  Where?” Felix exclaims.

“No this room, the writing says it on the walls” explains Valen.

“Maybe you help get back Calcryx?  Help Meepo regain lost honor.”

“Ah, I’m not sure about that” Milo states looking nervously around at the others.

“Oh pplleease, Meepo take you to leader.  She help you if you help me.”

“Well sounds like a trap but lets take a chance” Pudge states.  

He is able to persuade the group and they follow Meepo through the next door and around a corner into a great hall with pillars and a chair with a creature in ropes sitting upon it.  All the while other kobolds are eyeing this peculiar site and readying their weapons.

Meepo advances ahead to the figure on the chair and introduces the group in Draconic.  Valen understanding draconic interprets for the group.  Meanwhile Milo hovers close to Pudge and Vern does the same behind Dank.  Elric tries to slip behind a pillar, but he is noticed by kobolds that give him a nod with a raise of their crossbows.

Feeling comfortably safe the Matriarch addresses the party, “is this true, you will help Meepo regain the wyrmling?”

“Oh, it’s just a wyrmling!” Vern exclaims with relief.

“Easy Vern, even a wyrmling is dangerous” Dank offers.

Valen acknowledges the groups intent to the matriarch and she introduces herself and relates the situation.

“We inhabit this side of the keep, goblins the other and the Outcast is below with his pets.”
“The goblins raid us constantly and recently stole our wyrmling.  If you return the dragon to us, I shall grant you a reward.  Meepo will accompany you.”

“Ok, ask her what the Outcast is Valen.  This just keeps getting more involved!” says Felix.

“Matriarch, who is the Outcast? And have you seen four teenagers recently?” Valen implores.

“He worships the great tree below, that is all I know and as for the four… yes, they went to fight the goblins and have never returned.”

Agreeing to another task, the group backs its way out of the hall with Meepo leading the way.


----------



## spacehulkster (Mar 7, 2005)

The Dragon

That is, Meepo led the way until they got into the area of contention between the Kobolds & Goblins.  He then started hanging behind Pudges legs, chattering nervously and constantly poking Pudge’s legs with his crossbow.  

Slowly into the fountain room crept the party.  As Valen noticed the Draconic along the fountain, he was sure that the fountain contained something.  But not having pronounced the name aloud, the secret of the fountain remained a mystery.

Further down the corridor, Elric & Felix heard some chattering and scurrying. The rest of the party slowly makes their way down to the end of  the corridor, where another dry fountain awaits.

Elric holds Pudge up, surveying the floor, “Wait, the floor panels are uneven, like a secret trap door or something.” “Well, lets take a look,” replies Pudge.

As the party moves into the room, carefully avoiding the floor panels, a couple of dire rats jump out of their hiding spots and attack Vern. The rats get a couple of good bites on him before he is able to get away from them.  

Pudge and Dank quickly take up to slicing these rats when another jumps out at Dank, biting his arm. Dank throws it off into the wall.  It quickly runs away into its lair, alerting the rest of the litter.  Dank deals a death blow to the one he had started on.   

Meanwhile Valen and Thalez, disgusted at not finding anything at the fountain, run up to help. Seeing where the rat had run off to, Valen quickly opens the door in hopes of getting a surprise shot on it.  Instead, he himself is attacked by 3 dire rats and succumbs to their disease. 

The two Elves are sickened at the site of cadavers, bones and filth in the room.  That and the rather large rat snarling at them does not give Thalez any comfort. “Uh, guys. We got something big & ugly here.  And I think its laughing at me.”

“How bad could it possibly be, you babies,” Pudge states, stepping into the room.  “What the!” he yells upon seeing the monstrous rat.  The dire rat is twice the size of a normal dire rat.  “I have never seen …” he trails off as he attacks.

Elric and Dank lend Pudge a hand slicing the remaining rats, while Thalez carriesValen out and draws his own bow.  Unfortunatley the fight ends before Thalez gets a chance to shoot.

Elric and Pudge search the filth and find what seems to be the body of one of the teen-agers they're looking for, because it is wearing a ring like one that lady Hucrele had described.  They also find a few gems, gold, and a potion.

Finding no large passages out of the rat den, the party backtracks to an intersection they had bypassed.  After listening and searching for traps they enter the empty room.  Another door leads out and the same procedure reveals nothing new. Opening this door reveals a barricade at the end of a 30’ hallway and a couple of javelins heading Felix and Elrics way.  Valen shoots one goblin down from behind the barricade and the other goblin takes off.

Pudge and Elric give chase.  Elric successfully glides over the barricade.   Pudge however, catches his foot and trips over the barricade, destroying it and his pride. With Pudge down, Felix runs ahead to cover Elrics back.  They round the corner and open the door onto another "L" shaped passage.

“Stay back Felix, I want to take a quick glance around this corner first,” states Elric . “Why don’t I,” answers Felix, who immediately disappears from site. A stunned Elric turns to the rest of the group, slowly following behind, with a finger to his mouth motioning for silence.

“I think Felix went ahead to check,” he starts. “Nope, I’m back,” Felix states flatly.  “There’s another barricade with a couple more Gobbo’s waiting for us.” “Hey, where are you?”  whispers Pudge. “Right here!” answers Felix, tapping Pudge’s right leg “I’m going back in to get the drop on them.”

“OK, on three then,” Elric announces, nocking  an arrow on his bow. Valen and Thalez also nock arrows, while Dank and Pudge heft their large axes. 

“How about some quick spells?” Vern asks. “Na, not necessary.  You just don’t get hurt,” Dank replies caressing his weapon. Dejected, Vern begins to load his crossbow and hides behind Dank. Elric begins to count, “One, Two, HEY!”

Valen jumps the gun, with Thalez in tow.  The two blood hungry elves round the corner and narrowly miss a few javelins hurled their way.

Elric rounds the corner and fires a blind shot into the barricade. Valen takes up a position in the corner and shoots down a goblin. Thalez’s shot also goes wild into the door behind the goblins. 

As Pudge and Dank rush the barricade, Felix takes this moment to fire his bow and reveal his position, hitting a  goblin in the arm. The door behind the goblins bursts open and two more goblins rush into the room, just in time to hold Pudge off at the barricade.   

Exposed now, Felix is the target for a couple of javelins that fortunately miss. Vern rounds the corner and runs up to within 10 feet of the barricade and casts sleep. Pudge, along with the two remaining goblins, slumps to the floor.

Dank begins slapping Pudge after beheading the goblins. “wh…ah…what happened?” questions Pudge.

“Not much.  The WIZARD decided to throw a spell!” Dank replies. “Hey, those goblins nearly had us cornered,” states an insulted Vern.

Before a scuffle begins because of poor planning, Felix and Meepo remind everyone that there are two other doors in this room, besides the one the goblins came in from. 

Opening the closest door, the party finds 3 kobolds tied with rope to a large spike and a gnome resting in a rusting cage.  Meepo immediately attempts to cut the rope on the kobolds. Pudge puts his hand on Meepos' shoulder to stop him cutting, “Maybe we should inform them of the situation first Meepo.”

“Meepo tell them, they help,” Meepo responds, quite happy to have found fellow kobolds.

“They don’t look in too good a shape to help anyone.  In fact, why don’t you take them back to your leader, Meepo,” insists Dank.  “Then get back to us as fast as you can.” “Great, that’s just three more we’ll have to kill later!” Felix complains as the four kobolds leave through the door.

“What about the gnome?” asks Pudge. “I think he’ll be fine,” Milo replies. “No, I mean does he have anything interesting?” Pudge retorts.

After releasing him and Milo giving him some healing, the gnome introduces himself and answers the party’s questions.  The group finds out that the three teen-agers were captured by the goblins a month ago and then given to a druid who lives below.  They also learn of a new threat of the twig blights and the tree on the level below.  

“Those sounds like the thing that attacked you, Dank,” states Milo .  “Are there a lot of these things?” Pudge asks. “I don’t know," says the gnome.  I’ve just heard the goblins talking about the twigs, and the fruit that the druid lets them sell to the farmers in the area.”

“Should we move on or take Erky here back to town?” asks Felix. “Let’s go a bit further,” reply the two young Elves in unison.

The adventurers gather up Erky and opt to not open the second door.  They instead open the door that the goblin reinforcements came from.  They enter a 40 foot long hallway.  Elric takes the lead, and at the end of the hall, falls into a pit trap.  Thoroughly pissed at himself for not seeing it, he yells up to be pulled out of it immediately.  He spends no time searching the pit floor.

Straddling the trap, Elric listens and checks the door it is in front of.  Not hearing anything or finding any traps on the door, he opens it and hears a loud screech. Broken furniture litters the floor in front of the door.  On the walls are poorly mounted trophy heads of assorted animals...and kobolds.  A small white dragon sits on top of an overturned table flapping its wings.

Elric rushes in and promptly slides across the room into a door at the opposite side of the room.  Thalez jumps the pit and also slides across the room head first into the wall.  Elric announces from his prone position that the room is full of ice and to be careful jumping across the pit into the room.

Dank and Pudge take some time to rig a rope across the pit for the rest of the party to cross on.  Meanwhile Valen jumps across the pit and successfully lands in the room and takes a shot at the dragon.

“We need that thing alive!” screams Vern.  “Subdue it.” Disgruntled at not being able to kill the dragon, the two elves attempt to regain their footing, only to fail and fall again. Valen drops his longbow and draws his sword, carefully stepping towards the beast. The dragon claws and bites at Valen, but he manages to dodge and keep his footing.

After rigging the rope securely, Pudge is the first to attempt to cross the pit, but looses his grip on the rope and falls.

Once again the elves try to regain their footing and help Valen subdue the dragon. Pudge climbs out of the pit on the side by the door and promptly gets a waft of cold air for his trouble, chilling him to the bone.

Dank, Milo and Vern finally make it over the pit and help out the elves, who are having a terrible time subduing the dragon Calcryx. With great effort and many wounds, the party is finally able to subdue the beast and tie it up for transport back to Meepo’s cage. 

Searching the room before they go, they find a figurine, silverware, a goblet and a sealed scroll case of bone with crumbling parchment inside.  They decide the bone scroll case is of no value and discard it. Pudge makes sure he packs the silverware and goblet carefully away and the group travels back to the kobold area.

After giving the dragon back over into Meepo’s care, they confront the Kobold martiarch,Yusdrayl.  Again with Valen as interpreter, and under close guard, the matriarch asks them what would they like as a reward. Eyeing the throne beyond her, Pudge spots a metallic key in a carved dragons mouth, ”How ‘bout that key there?” 

Yusdrayl agrees and gives them the key. “What door does this key go to?” Vern asks Valen to translate.

Responding to the question, Yusdrayl says she has no idea and offers another reward if the adventurers can destroy the goblins so that her clan can take over the entire keep and grow. The group agrees that they will do what they can, but for now they must retire to heal and sleep.

“I don’t like the idea of working for kobolds,” Felix states. 

“True.  But at least they seem nice,” Milo points out.

“You obviously haven’t seen them look at you,” Vern adds.

Oblivious to the conversation, Pudge fondles the key and asks, “I wonder what this key goes to?”

It’s at this point that Dank informs the party that he has had enough of this citadel and country side.  He feels the caverns calling him and has decided to go wander the depths below for an unknown amount of time. 

“You take care of yourself, Dank,” Vern says, with a tear in his eye.

“We’ll meet again.  Of that I am sure, Wizard.”  Dank states patting the gnome's head.  He marches off as darkness falls.


----------



## pogre (Mar 9, 2005)

> Valen jumps the gun, with Thalez in tow. The two blood hungry elves round the corner and narrowly miss a few javelins hurled their way.




There's a shocker


----------



## pogre (Mar 23, 2005)

Did you give up? I know you have a lot of good stuff left, but I know you're a busy man too


----------



## spacehulkster (Mar 26, 2005)

Very busy, plus the next part was a fun session and i want to do it justice.


----------



## spacehulkster (Mar 28, 2005)

Back at Oakhurst, Pudge and Milo were making friends with the village cleric, Corkie Nakle.  She‘s a female gnome cleric of Pelor, and quite glad to be busy making potions of healing for the adventurers.
But to Pudge’s disappointment, she never make’s enough in the day.  

The next morning Pudge and Felix got the Elves up early.

“We’re head’ in back to the ravine and we thought we’d get an early start,” Pudge said.

“What about Vern and Milo?” asked Thalez.

“Milo is not feeling too good, so he’s resting in today,” Felix states.  “But I’m prepared,” Vern answers, rounding the hall corner.

“Just the six of us then!  Looks like we won’t have any healing,” Elric points out.

“We’ll be fine.  It’s just a few goblins. Anyway I can’t wait to see where this key goes,” states Pudge enthusiastically.

The six adventurers make it back to the ravine and start making the climb down the rope with no problems.  

“I think that I will try these babies out!” Felix boast, flexing his newly grown wings.  The Elves smile proudly at their friends new found freedom.  

“When did that happen?” Pudge questions.

“Yesterday I noticed that my nubs were itching uncontrollably,” Felix proudly explains.  “Then last night while I was washing up, I scrapped the outer husk, (which was cracked and peeling) and out formed me wings!  I tried not sleeping on them last night.  I hope they are ready.”

“Do you want me to get down there first and catch you if they fail?” Pudge asked.

“If I fall, well, I fall,” Felix responds, still flexing his wings.

As Pudge descends, Felix takes off and heads down the ravine.  It was touch and go to start with, but he is finally able to control his dive.  Felix waits for everyone at the entrance to the keep.

“That looked like fun Felix,” says a wide eyed Thalez.  He and Valen congratulate Felix.
This time they check the area in front of the entrance to the keep and find that the trap is reset.
Elric successfully disarms it and the group enters the tower.  

They all look at the southwest door, then at Pudge.

“Shall I try the key?” Pudge finally ask.

“No, just check it for traps and secret compartments!” Elric smarts off.

Pudge steps up to the door and trys inserting the key.  It doesn’t fit.  “I don’t think this is the right door,” he says.

“Well, open it and let’s move on,” torts the Pixie.

Opening the door, Pudge stares in at a dark, rubble filled room.  The south wall has collapsed and the east wall doesn’t look much better.  But, the west wall has a stone door with a dragon carved in relief on it.  Elric moves in and starts surveying for traps, then ask for some light, to which Felix complies.  After carefully searching the door, Elric is sure that there are no traps.  The door contains a single keyhole in its open mouth.  Elric tugs at the door first, then cast a glance at Pudge.  

Stepping forward, Pudge ask, “Do you need some help?”  He begins to roll up his shirt sleeves, making sure that they all get a good look at his biceps.

Disappointed, Elric responds, “No, the key you dolt!”  

“Oh,” Pudge grumbles, digging out the key from his belt pouch.

Elric examines the key and slowly inserts it into the dragon’s open mouth.  It goes in, he gives it a slow turn and the door cracks open.  A hissing sound and a puff of dust comes from around the door.

“Looks like it’s been awhile since the door has been opened,” Felix states.

Squinting, Elric bats down the dust from his face and looks back at the party, “shall we?” he points into the next chamber.

Felix shines the torch into the room and cautiously the group enters the hissing room.  Pudge and Elric instinctively reach for their weapons.  Valen draws his bowstring taut.  On the north side of this 30’ x 30’ room, are three alcoves and the south contains one alcove.  Each alcove contains a pedestal with a dust covered crystal globe upon it.  Only the one globe in the south alcove glows with a soft blue light.  Faint tinkling notes spring from it.

Felix creeps slowly towards the “tinkling” globe.  Just a few feet away from it, the sound becomes louder and ominous.  Pudge’s hands move from his hilt to his ears and he runs out of the room back towards the keep entrance.  Thalez follows closely behind.  

“Why is that getting louder?” ask Vern.

“I wonder what shuts it off,” shouts Felix.  Elric steps up and begins to examine the globe.

Screaming, “make it stop,” Valen runs from the room, followed by Vern.  The four stop running once they get to the keep entrance.

Certain there are no traps, Elric picks up the globe.  But the noise now get louder.  Squinting with the pain in his ears, Felix reaches for the globe.


----------



## spacehulkster (Apr 20, 2005)

The Riddle

Elric screams, “What are you doing, Felix?”

“We must destroy this!”  Felix yells as he rips the globe from Elric’s hands  and throws it to the floor.  The globe disintegrates into a hundred pieces and the music stops.  

Elric looks at Felix with a new perspective, “Your stronger than you look!  And did you know that your wings flutter wildly when you are agitated?”

Felix blushes, “Well, we had to stop the noise.  It frightened us all and alerted any creatures that are beyond.”

“Rightly so.  Lets have a look around before the others wander in.”

They find nothing of value while the others wander back.  Elric examines the only other visible exit, a stone door.  He instructs Pudge to proceed with opening it.  

“HOLD!” Elric screams as Pudge was about to step onto a pressure plate.  Pudge freezes, his leg a few inches above the plate.

“Step back Pudge.  Your about to step onto a pressure plate.”

“No problem.  Can you disable it?” Pudge responds, slowly retrieving his leg.

Elric steps forward, “The possibilities are endless.”  He examines the edges and is able to wedge some metal and wood scraps (that he keeps for just these instances) into the plate. 

He pats the plate gently, “yep, you may now proceed.”

They open another stone door that leads into a narrow 40’x80’ room with one end rounded.  At the rounded end, is a sculpture of a dragon carved in red-veined white marble.  The floor is thick with dust.

Vern nears the sculpture to get a better look.  As he gets to within 5’ the dragon animates and speaks in common.

“We come at night without being fetched; we disappear by day without being stolen.”

“What was that about?” Thalez ask.

“I believe it is a riddle,” Felix responds, now approaching the sculpture.  He and Vern glance at each other with knowing looks.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Apr 20, 2005)

spacehulkster said:
			
		

> “Rightly so.  Lets have a look around before the others wander in.”




more accurate would be "before others (monsters) start wandering in"


----------



## spacehulkster (Apr 20, 2005)

“STARS,” they respond together.

A low rumbling reveals an opening secret stone door on the west wall.  The group follows Elric into the next room.  It’s a 20’ wide by 45’ long hall, with three alcoves on each side of the long walls.  Each alcove houses an Elven statue in the same red-veined white marble, except for one alcove on the south, which is empty.  At the end of the hall is an arch that opens into a room beyond where a greenish light glows.  On the floor, at the arch, is a ten foot wide by fifteen feet long pit.

Pudge’s inquisitive nature gets the best of him and he doesn’t see the pit as he steps forward towards the lit room.  His companions shake their heads in disbelief.

“Didn’t you hear me say, Careful of the pit there, Pudge?” ask Elric.

“Uh, no I didn’t.  Sorry guys.  I narrowly missed these spikes.  Someone want to help me up?”
(Truth be told, the player was looking at his character sheet and not paying attention to the room description.)

Elric, Valen and Thalez help Pudge up out of the pit.  Vern and Felix take some time searching for a secret door, especially where the empty alcove is, but find nothing.  Elric scans the room quickly and finds no secret doors or treasure.

Pudge stands staring intently on the green glowing room on the other side of the pit and pays little attention to the rest of the party.  He finally comments, “Let’s take a look at this room next door.”

He takes a running jump and makes it across the pit.  The others follow one at a time, except for Felix and his new found wings.  Of which Felix displays quite proudly.

Wall sconces are at each corner, but only one still bears a torch, that burns with a greenish light.  A large marble sarcophagus (nine feet long) lies in the center of the room.  A dragon motif is carved into the sarcophagus and the lid has folded wings and a dragon head perched above.  The lid is held in place with some rusting metal clasp.

“This looks awesome,” comments Thalez.

Vern interjects, “We should probably leave this untouched!?”

“What’s the fun in that!” Pudge exhales, as he starts to struggle with one of the clasp.  “I’ll bet there’s something magic inside!”

The rest of the group take up positions around the sarcophagus, ready to help with the lid once Pudge breaks all the metal clasp.  

As Pudge struggles with the last claspe, he is attacked, blood flowing from wounds now on his arm.
A Quasit appears, laughing hysterically at Pudge’s now slowed reaction.

 “You have broke the binding, my watch on the Dragon Priest is over!”

It then strikes again on Pudge, who’s dexterity is now cut nearly in half.  Pudge misses with his double axe.  Vern hits it with a magic missile.  Both Elric and Thalez can’t get close enough to take a swing.

“I can’t get a shot.  It’s too close to Pudge,” Valen screams.

Felix flies up into a flanking position with Pudge, but misses.  “It’s a fast little mother!”

Feeling the combat going the way, the Quasit flies up and over Felix to the corner, where a secret door is hidden.  Felix takes pursuit.  “It’s now a question of who has the better flight speed,” he thinks to himself.

The Quasit opens the door and flies into the underground passage, Felix in tow.  Unfortunately for Felix, he has no dark vision and his speed is halved through the tunnel, as he gropes his way forward.
The group stares down the tunnel entrance, straining to hear sounds of battle, but hear nothing.

Felix reaches the end of the tunnel just as light streams into it from above.  “Now I have you!” he belts out at the Quasit.  The demon turned and hissed a warning at Felix.  As it attempted to escape out the tunnel, Felix, undaunted, charged straight for it.  Like a bird of prey, Felix sank his short sword deep into the demon’s back.  It fell with a shudder upon the alcoved area floor.

“Felix the demon-killer!  Boy, the folks back home would be proud,” Felix thinks to himself.  “If only my kin could see me now.”  He reminisced about his home.  How he missed the easy life.  But back there he was just another pixie.  He wanted more, to be somebody of importance.  To be bigger than he actually was!  With his wings, he felt he added a new dimension to this group of friends and actually was of some importance. 

“Vern did hit it with a spell that caused the demon to run, but Vern couldn’t of flew after it and deliver the killing blow, like he did,” he thought.  Felix dragged the body back to the sarcophagus room.  He found the elves staring at him in disbelief, their jaws agape.  Vern was helping Pudge bandage his arm.  There was a puddle of blood next to the sarcophagus.

“I wish Milo would have been feeling better this morning and come with us,” Pudge stated.

“I’m sure the wound isn’t too bad,” Vern consoles.  

“I feel so sluggish.  What that thing hit me with?” ask Pudge.

“Being it was a demon, I believe they have certain abilities that can sap away strength and other abilities,” Vern says.

“It’s not sapping anything else away.  You can be sure of that,” Felix says dropping the quasit to the floor.

“That was awesome!” Valen cries out.  “I looked down the corridor and saw that Quasit flying out of that door.  Next thing I see is you with your sword protruding from its chest.  You must have been flying!”

“Actually, I was,” responds Felix questioningly, eyeing everyone with his hands outstretched and pointing to his wings. 

“Inconceivable!” Elric shakes his head at Valens comment.  “The things I put up with,” he mumbles as he turns back towards the sarcophagus.

Pudge stands, “You all ready to lift this lid off?”  

“You can’t be serious?” questions Vern.

“Treasure!  We want treasure!” Valen, Thalez and Pudge say in unison.

“Wait!  Let’s all get in position.  Valen, bow ready?” Vern ask.

“Ready.”

“How ‘bout you Felix?”

“I’m good” answers the pixie.

“Ok, one good shove should do it,” states Pudge.  With that the lid glides off and a bright flash of green light temporarily blinds everyone.


----------



## pogre (Apr 25, 2005)

spacehulkster said:
			
		

> “Uh, no I didn’t.  Sorry guys.  I narrowly missed these spikes.  Someone want to help me up?”
> (Truth be told, the player was looking at his character sheet and not paying attention to the room description.)




Oh surely not! A player not paying attention to critical room details - I'm glad that _NEVER_ happens in my campaign!


----------



## spacehulkster (Apr 26, 2005)

“Ouch!” Pudge cries out, as a claw rakes past his mid-section.

Vern, the first to act, sees a large skinny troll-like creature sit up and instinctively backs up five feet, raises his hands shooting a magic missile at it.

Valen also backs up a fires an arrow, doing little damage.  Thalez also backs up awestruck, then realizes he has no weapons in his hands.  Felix, in the air shoots an arrow, missing the creature.  Elric, flanking the troll delivers a strike that would of took down an ogre, but the troll shakes it off and looks directly at him.

Pudge recovers his weapon and takes a swing missing wildly, his dexterity severly hampered by the quasit earlier.  The beast this time stands and concentrates its attacks on Elric.  But misses as Elric dodges back and forth.

Vern, standing behind Pudge, ignores the consequences and blast a lightning bolt through Pudge, into the Troll and exits into Elric, who narrowly misses the bulk of the damage.

Valen and Felix again fire arrows into the “Dragonpriest”.  Thalez, not wanting to get close to the troll, switches to his bow and fires.  But he forgets that he is within reach of beast as it rakes its claws across his arm, making his shot miss.

Muscling up everything he can (raging!), Pudge delivers the death blow to the priest.  It falls half-way out of its sarcophagus.

The trip back to Oakhurst was a long, whiny trek.  Valen complained that all they found for their trouble was 50 gold, a few pieces of jewelry (which Elric was quite happy with!) and some Divine scrolls, while Pudge kept asking everyone to quick moving so fast and slow down.  When the small party makes it back to the inn, Pudge immediately sets about finding Milo.

“I cannot heal what is causing you such sluggishness Pudge,” Milo points out.  “But I believe a few days rest may heal what ales you.  We can ask Corkie if there is anything she can do when we get back.”

Corkie tells Milo that his assumption was right and that only rest could restore Pudge’s dexterity.  He purchases as many healing potions from her that he can and returns to the inn.


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Apr 27, 2005)

*The Waterdeep Adventures or Kobold Soup is good eatin*

      The story so far is good reading. It sounds like the characters are having fun. I especially like Pudge and those elves, they really mix it up! Hope to read some more soon. HH


----------



## spacehulkster (May 5, 2005)

The party learns that there have been more cattle mutilations in the area from the constable.  They feel an urgency to get back to the citadel, but Pudge is allowed a days rest.  

Back at the citadel, the group seeks council with Yusdrayl, the kobold leader.  Though annoyed now with the adventurers, their offer to get rid of the goblins and the dark one below, appeals to her and once again she volunteers Meepo to lead them to the goblin side of the citadel.  They are becoming quite useful to her. 
Easily fighting through the goblin barricaded area and making sure no guards make it back to warn the tribe, they find themselves faced with five possible doors in a large columned hallway.  They elect to not enter the door at the end of the hall and open the middle door on their right.  It turns out to be a winding corridor that connects to the main tribe room and the chieftains room.  

“It sounds like this might be the leader’s room.” Pudge states, “I hear what could be a female explaining something to another, who sounds like he’s large.”

“I’m ready with an arrow,” Valen volunteers, beginning to struggle towards the door.

“Hold on here,” Felix whispers, pulling on Valen’s cloak, “we need to have more of a plan than just an arrow!”

Vern speaks up, “Pudge will take care of any guards by the door, Elric and Felix will locate any other exits from the room and guard them.  Thalez and Valen will make out the leader and assault him.  Meepo, Milo and I will provide support.”

“Sounds good!” Felix tugs Elric’s cloak, “I’ll be right next to you.”  With that he disappears.

“Got any more tricks we don’t know about?” a startled Elric questions of Felix.

“A few that I’m working on!” Felix reports.  “I’ll be flying, so everyone be careful shooting Elric’s way.”
The last bit of information he intends for the two younger elves, but realizes that they weren’t paying any attention.  He glares at them, but then realizes they can’t see him either.  

Pumped up for a fight, they open the door.  Pudge steps through and hacks at the closest guard.  Elric and Felix move towards the guard at the only other door in the room.  Valen steps into the doorway, scans the room and lets loose a carefully aimed shot into the skull of the hobgoblin sitting on a chair with guards flanking him, pinning his head to the chair.

A small female goblin cast “Bane” at the hero’s and heads for the exit.  The remaining guards try in vane to attack, but are cut down quickly.  The goblin proves to be the most stubborn.  She survives a magic missile from Vern, reaches the door, only to be cut down as she opens it.  An arrow stcking out from her head.  

Vern quickly notices the horde of goblins through the open door and moves to sleep as many as possible.
“There’s a few more here guys!” he shouts, pointing into the other room.

Thalez and Valen run into the common room, smiles wide on their faces.  The goblins, morale broken, climb over each other trying to escape.  Slaughter ensues, much to the delight of Pudge and the younger elves.

Searching through the goblins, reveals only small amounts of standard treasure, except for a ring found on the Hobgoblin.

“My kill, so I’m keeping the treasure!” Valen demands.  He pulls the ring off the chieftains finger.

“If that’s a signet ring, we must return it to its owner, lady Hucrele.  Remember?” Milo states flatly.

Valen rips the ring from his own finger, grumbling obscenities in elvish.
They all noticed the large well like fixture in the chieftains room, but Pudge finally looks down it.
“I wonder how far this goes down?” he questions, looking at the vines that cling to the side of the well wall.

“Looks dangerous.  Maybe we shouldn’t worry about going down there,” inputs Felix.

Milo steps up to the well, looks down then remembers, “Didn’t that Kobold matriarch say something about a madman that lives down below?  Maybe this is the way.”

Meanwhile, Elric is busy honing is skills on a chest he found near the chieftains chair.
“Whoa, that was close!  Little chest nearly pricked me.  I got goodies here guys! he states.
“A potion, scroll and coinage.”

Vern’s attention is quickly averted to Elric, “Scroll you say.  Lets have a look at it.”
“ah, two spells!  Very nice, may I keep?” he surveys the faces in the room.  

Everyone but Pudge acknowledges him.  Pudge is busy getting a rope ready to drop down the well opening.  “Who’s first down?  Maybe I should go first.” He answers is own question.

“I’ll follow Pudge,” Thalez quickly responds.  Not wanting to be left out of the possible killing down below.

As the two fighters descend into the darkness, Felix flies slowly down with a torch, lighting their way.

“Aah, I slippeeeeeeed,” Pudge’s voice echoes.  

As he looks down to see Pudge falling, Thalez misses his footing.  He desperately grabs at the rope, his fingertips grazing the rope, and he falls.


----------



## spacehulkster (May 8, 2005)

Felix flies down with a torch.  Scanning the luminescent fungus that clings to the walls of the earthen area, he spots two skeletal figures moving toward the unconscious Pudge and Thalez.  “We need help down here quickly!” he yells up.  But Elric is already on his way, climbing down the vines that cling to the wall of the well.

Vern, Milo and Valen shimmer down the rope as fast as possible.  Meepo guards the rope top side and debates to himself whether to climb down and help or not.  Felix does a flyby on the skeletons which interrupts their movement towards the unconscious hero’s.   He spies two smaller figures out of the corner of his eye coming closer.

“Yee Haw!” Elric drops from the rope on top of one of the skeletons, sending its head into the freshly tilled earth.

“There’s more coming,” Felix shouts, pointing to his left.

A magic missile from above destroys the other skeleton.  “The cavalry is here,” Vern states landing softly on the ground floor.

Milo quickly pours a healing potion down both Pudge and Thalez, “They’ll be fine in a minute.”

“I don’t think we have a minute,” quips Felix.  “I thought I saw some other figures over there.”  He points towards a door on the south wall, but all they see are a couple of bushes.  Confused, Felix scratches his head.

The party takes stock of their surroundings.  They notice a door on the east wall and a cavernous opening on the north.  As they allow Elric to listen and check the door for traps, Milo hears a strange whistling coming from opening.

“Guys, we got company,” he whispers and tugs on Pudge’s surcoat.


----------



## spacehulkster (May 27, 2005)

Ready for a fight, Pudge whirls around to see a Bugbear and two dire rats hissing at him.  One rat lunges at him, the other at Milo.  Pudge cleaves his and is able to hit the other as it claws at Milo.  Milo backs away to give the barbarian room. 

Valen is able to get one shot on the bugbear before it runs up to him and tears a gash in his arm.  Valen then also retreats.  

Thalez steps in front of Valen and hits the bugbear, grazing its forearm.  He then pays a dear price for the attack, as the bugbear critically gashes his leg.

The second dire rat is easily cut in two and Pudge strikes the bugbear from behind.  In return Pudge is hit, but for minimal damage.  Valen again shots it, Thalez hits it and Elric gets a sneak attack in before it goes down.

Milo heals what damage he can and suggest that maybe they should go back to town and rest.

“I really would like to probe around down here for a little bit.  Find out what’s down here.” Elric suggest.

“It doesn’t look like much, maybe a few gobbo’s.  I don’t see a point,” Felix retorts.

Pudge interjects, “We told that kobold matriarch we would rid them of the Goblins.  I’d like to keep my word!”

“whatever,” Felix responds, opens the door and flies down a hallway.

The group finds themselves in a 20’ wide hallway with pillars in two rows and 6 doors.  They carefully check each door and room, killing the few goblins that inhabit the area.  They find one room with a break in one wall with a fissure and don’t investigate beyond it.  Another room has a door that leads to another door at a large hall.  At this point the group decides that they must rest before continuing to investigate this level.

“I really don’t see a point to come back here.  Haven’t we done what was asked of us?” Felix complains.

“We’ve only found one signet ring and one partial body of those adventurers we were asked to find,” Pudge answers.

“I’m in agreement with Felix,” Vern states, “besides didn’t you want to get to Waterdeep?”

“Yep, but maybe there’s more treasure to be found below there.” Pudge implies.

“Let’s sleep on it,” Milo suggest.

That evening Pudge and the three Wood Elves are still talking about going back and what might be found down there.  

The constable comes into the ‘Ole Stag Inn for his evening meal, “How’s the investigation at the ravine, boys?”

“A lot more goblins than we thought,” responds Pudge.

“I guess they won’t be auctioning off any fruit seeds this Autunm,” replies the constable.  “Hey, I think you boys might be interested in this.  I got a report this afternoon of another mutilation and stolen cow out at one of the farms.  I’m going tomorrow morning to investigate.”

With eyes wide, Thalez responds quite enthusiastically, “How far away?”

“About an hour and a half to the north.”

“We should go with and find out what happened,” Thalez implores.

“Ah, I don’t know,” Vern mulls, “I think we’ve done all we can to solve these mutilations.”

The party heads to their bunks for rest, but Pudge and the elves are still anxious to go back to the ravine.

The next morning, Vern, Milo and Felix wake up.  Pudge and the Elves are gone!


----------



## pogre (May 28, 2005)

spacehulkster said:
			
		

> The next morning, Vern, Milo and Felix wake up.  Pudge and the Elves are gone!




Aha! A split party - the DM's dream!


----------



## spacehulkster (Jun 6, 2005)

Pudge and the three Elves are following the constable’s directions to the farm he mentioned the night before.  The weather is overcast and darker clouds loom in the distance.  They catch up with the constable about an hour later.  

“Well boys, come to see the mutilations?” ask the constable.  “There’s also a cow missing.  We’ve searched the area for a couple of miles and caught tracks heading back to the ravine.”

“We thought the goblins were responsible for these and we took care of that threat, we thought!” responds Elric.  He moves in to get a closer view of the mutilated cow.  “We just haven’t found any proof that the gobbo’s did this though.  I mean, we haven’t found any needle-like weapons!”

“We had better get to the ravine before the rain starts,” states an inpatient Pudge.

Valen and Thalez eagerly agree.

“We make better time traveling without our little friends!” Thalez comments. 

It takes less than two hours to get to the ravine.  The small group immediately head to the kobold sector to inform the matriarch that they are back.  

“The dark stranger below is very upset!” she reports to Valen.  “He has killed a couple of my warriors that were scavenging in the goblin common room.  I thought you were going to take care of him and his minions?”

“What she say?” whispers Pudge impatiently to Valen. 

“Patience Pudge, she seems a bit agitated.” Valen replies under his breath.
“Maybe it’s that time of….!” Elric begins to suggest, then trails off after looking into Yusdrayl’s eyes.

“Oh great queen, we have every intention of making true our promise to you.  We have found out that another cow mutilation and abduction have occurred at a nearby farm.  Have any of your warriors seen anything suspicious in the last fortnight?” ask Valen respectfully.

The Matriarch questions the warrior leader by her side.  He responds positively.

“It appears that a couple of my warriors did see some goblins carrying down hunk of meat that could have been this cow, down to the pit below.  This madman below is dangerous and if you do not take care of him, he will most likely destroy us.” Yusdrayl responds to Valen.

“It shall not be so my queen.” He politely bows and motions for the other three to do likewise.  They then take their leave to the cavern below.


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Jun 7, 2005)

*Waterdeep Adventures or Kobold Soup Is Good Eatin*

What happened to our pal Meepo? I hope that all of our little buddies can join in the blood lust that's about to happen! HH


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Jun 7, 2005)

spacehulkster said:
			
		

> “Oh great queen, we have every intention of making true our promise to you.  We have found out that another cow mutilation and abduction have occurred at a nearby farm.  Have any of your warriors seen anything suspicious in the last fortnight?” ask Valen respectfully.
> 
> The Matriarch questions the warrior leader by her side.  He responds positively.
> 
> ...




You didn't say this was a d20 modern game.   

When do the aliens arrive?


----------



## spacehulkster (Jun 16, 2005)

“Aagh, what a restful sleep,” Milo sighs, sitting up in his bed.  He opens his eyes and looks around the small common room.  It is empty, except for Vern snoring at the other end of Milo’s bed, and Felix sitting on the window ledge.  The Elves’ bedrolls are still lying in bundles on the floor and Pudge’s bed is made up neatly.

“Are the others eating?” Milo questions of Felix.

“You would think so, but it looks like we overslept.  It’s well past 9 a.m.  I checked with the Innkeeper and he said the others left early to find the constable,” informs Felix.

“We better get some breakfast and find the others.” Milo kicks Vern and scrambles out of bed.

“Just a few more minutes, dear.  Why don’t you get me some muffins like a good wife,” mumbles Vern.

“I don’t think there’s a hurry!” Felix again informs Milo as they both eye Vern peculiarly.  “There’s a mighty ugly looking storm heading our way and the deputies said that the constable would be back around noon.”

Milo smacks Vern awake and the three head down for breakfast.  They talk amongst themselves about what they might ask the constable and how long the weather will keep them from traveling to the citadel.

“Excuse me gentleman,” a brash voice says, “I was listening to your conversation and you made reference to this “Citadel”.  Might you be part of a group investigating some cow mutilations by some bush-like creatures?”

“Yes, how can we help you?” Milo ask politely.

“Well, I’m from the Dalelands and have been following the trail of these creatures.  They seem to be spreading out all over Faerun and causing much damage,” the Druid responds.  “I talked with the constable this morning and he informed me of your group and that you were investigating this Citadel.  After the storm passes, might I join you?”

“Storm?  What storm?” Vern inquires while stuffing his face with pancakes.

“The one that’s going to keep us shut up in the Inn today!” responds Felix pointing outside.

“Yes my new friends, I am sure we will not be traveling today,” the Druid conveys.  “My name is Carthax, I am from the Dalelands in the east.”

“I’ve heard of the place,” Felix pipes up, “isn’t that where that great wizard Elvira is from?”

Vern scowls at the pixie, “No, that would be Elminster.”

“Indeed, his tower is near my village of Shadowdale,” Carthax braggs.  “But none have seen him in years.”  

Small talk insues while they wait for the constable, who shows up right as the storm hits Oakhurst.  The group inquires him about their friends.  He responds that they headed west towards the Citadel after investigating the crime scene.  The group sits around all day worrying about their friends.


----------



## pogre (Jun 16, 2005)

Is Carthax a PC or NPC?


----------



## spacehulkster (Jun 17, 2005)

Carthax is a new PC, he started last fall.
A friend of Gary's, name of Darin, goes by StormCrow here.


----------



## Stormcrowe (Jun 18, 2005)

I would be Carthax. ::::bows low::::: Well met friend! May your days be long under the sun and may natures blessings be upon you all of your days.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jun 19, 2005)

hey hey spacehulkster.

Nice story hour so far. You got yourself a new reader.

So how's the DM holding up with such a big party and two 12 year olds? The mix up of ages really shows in the write up (in a good way - I think party banter is one of the keys to a good story hour). 

Spider J

p.s. your name sent me off into a twenty second daydream about my flat being under siege from genestealers.


----------



## spacehulkster (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks for your input, Spider J.  I have noticed your post on other story hours that my friends, Hairy Minotaur and Pogre write.  (They inspire me!)
I must admit to feeling overwhelmed (being a year behind in the story), but if I can catch up, the best is yet to come!


----------



## pogre (Jun 20, 2005)

Stormcrowe said:
			
		

> I would be Carthax. ::::bows low::::: Well met friend! May your days be long under the sun and may natures blessings be upon you all of your days.




Howdy!

Any friend of Gary's is a... well, errr, weird dude   

Looking forward to reading more about your exploits - spacehulkster regularly raves about this group's zaniness.


----------



## spacehulkster (Jun 20, 2005)

As the small group takes their leave of the kobold matriarch, their little friend Meepo runs up to Pudge.  

“Meepo come too!” he implores, looking sorrowfully into Pudge’s eyes.

Pudge clances back towards the Matriarch, who is scowling menacingly at Meepo.  “Take him, he is worthless!” she exclaims.

The group again bow and take their leave.  They glance at each other with wondering looks, while Meepo scrambles up ahead to get his gear.

Thalez breaks the silence, “What was that about?”

“I didn’t think anything of it before,” Elric explains, “but you know the room that Meepo keeps the dragon caged up in, the room we enter to get here?  The cage was empty and Meepo wasn’t around!  When he gets back we should ask him what happened.” 

Meepo returns with light crossbow, short spear and a small pack.  He looks eager and excited to be with the group.

“Meepo, we noticed the cage for Calcryx was empty and Yusdrayl seemed MIGHTY angry with you.  What has happened?” Valen inquires.

“After Meepo’s friend left last time, goblins from below come up and attack kobolds.  Goblins kill Meepo’s Calcryx and one hand of kobolds.  Meepo’s queen mad at Meepo, she say Meepo worthless to not defend tribe better with dragon.  Meepo now bottom of rope in tribe.  Meepo empty tribe waste!” Meepo reflects.

Pudge walks over and pats the kobold on the head, “Does Meepo want to stay with Pudge?”

Meepo nods happily, “Meepo like fanged human.  He always nice to Meepo.  Meepo want to stay with new friends.”

“Looks like you got a new pet Pudge,” Thalez exclaims.

“Let’s head down and see if we can repay those gobbo’s for killing your pet, Meepo,” Elric petitions.

The five head down to the area below.  It is eerily quite.  They search the area, that they had cleared during the last visit, a little more thoroughly.  The only thing they discover is that the bodies are gone and the place has been picked up and is still being used.  Not feeling strong enough to confront a large group of goblins, they backtrack from there to the entrance to this level, and investigate the only other exit to the south.  It leads to a hall that has been torn by a past earthquake.  After looking down both sides of the fissure, they continue down the hall.  It ends at a door, which Elric checks for traps and opens.  

Inside is a slim pedestal of rusted iron with an upright dragon upon it.  The walls have mosaic tiles, some of which have fallen and shattered.  Inside the gaping mouth of the dragon is an empty tray.

“This appears to be some sort of shrine,” Elric points out.  He investigates the statue first.  “There’s nothing of value or hidden compartments on this statue.” 

All three elves look for secret doors, while Pudge and Meepo gape at the statue.

“This would be a good place to rest,” Elric again points out.

“I admit to being a little tired.  We’ve done a lot of walking today.  I haven’t walked this much since my first hunt.” Thalez sighs.

“You mean the hunt you broke your bow on!?” Valen jokes.  “Your father wasn’t too pleased with you.”

“Hey! That rabbit scarred the wood right out of this elf!” Thalez exclaims.

Pudge spikes the door and the group jokes and rest the night in the shrine.  Above they hear sounds of distant thunder and assume that the storm has finally arrived above.  They wake a few hours later, refreshed.  

**************

Carthax wakes the little ones up early the next morning.  “I believe we should get an early start.  Your friends never arrived last night,” he informs the three.

“Well, it was pretty bad last night.  It was hard to rest,” says Felix.  “I’m sure they found a safe place to rest.”

“None the less, I have a bad feeling about today,” Carthax says prophetically.

They gear up and eat a quick lunch, which Milo resents.   The trip to the ravine was long and muddy.  Except for Felix, who flew the entire way.  Upon reaching the citadel they too head straight for the kobold sector and approach the matriarch, with Vern as interpreter.

“What is it now!” she blurts.  “Yesterday the others of your group came to me and said they would take care of the stranger below.  Then he kidnaps 2 of my guards this morning and leaves a note saying “You will now serve me or be destroyed!”.  I am at an end with you all.”

“Our humble apologies, Queen.  We have not meant to upset you.” Vern says, in his most diplomatic voice.

“UPSET!” she cries.  To which her guards tense and point their crossbows at the party more menacingly.
“I am beyond upset.  You will either make good your promise or I shall deliver you to him myself!”

Vern whispers out the side of his mouth, “She’s a little upset.”

“Ya think!” quips Carthax.

“We should begin graciously backing out of here.” Vern replies.  

“So our friends were here yesterday and you haven’t seen them since?” Vern ask of Yusdrayl.

“Yes, we have not seen them since,” she respond.  “And I hope never to again” she thinks to herself.

“We can take them,” the pixie whispers.

“Now is not the time,” Milo reminds.

With much appeasing, the group heads for the entrance to the level below.


----------



## spacehulkster (Jun 22, 2005)

Earlier that morning Pudge, Meepo and the 3 Elves (Thalez, Elric and Valen) are feeling brave and investigate the large hall that lays beyond the goblin barracks.  The hallway has three other exits.  One on the North, East and South.  They choose to go north.  This door leads into another hallway with two other exits, North and East.
Again they choose the north door and enter what seems to be some sort of garden with a bugbear tending to some burnt plants.

The encounter is short, but raises all 5 of the parties bloodlust.  They race through the only other exit from this room into a chamber with an eerie reddish glow, emanating from the eye sockets of a huge marble statue of a rearing dragon atop a circular dias.  This stops the party cold. 

“Let’s leave this statue alone!” Valen exclaims.  “I’ve got a creepy feeling.  Let’s take this exit here to my right.”

“What harm can come from us searching this statue.  Those eyes have to be gems of some kind!” Elric points out.

“Let him look,” Pudge seconds.  Meepo eagerly nods his head up and down to Pudge’s words.

“I’ll be by the door here,” Thalez says cowardly.

As Elric begins to examine the statue, he feels a cold touch go through him, but he is undamaged.  

A second later Pudge cries out, “OOH, that’s cold!  I feel weakened.”

Valen spots the shadow and attempts to launch arrows into it, to no effect.  Thalez, following the path of the arrows, sees it also and begins an assault with his sword, striking home.  As the shadow retreats for cover, Elric is able to land a telling blow and the creature is no more.

“Pudge, you all right?” cries Elric.

“I…I don’t know.  I feel similar to when that Quasit hit me a few days ago,” Pudge reflects.

“Meepo help fanged friend,” the kobold offers a shoulder for Pudge to rest a leg onto.  Pudge quickly declines Meepo’s offer after taking note of Meepo’s relative height to his own.

“I can make it, onward!” insist Pudge.

The next room holds a library, now in a shambles.  Broken bookshelves, torn and burnt pages and scrolls litter the floor.  Not interested in reading anything and hungry for blood and treasure the five press on.  They find a stairway down going under the garden area they had entered previously.  It raises up on the other side and the hall turns to the south.  Elric keeps a slow and watchful pace up front, checking for traps.  The hall ends with two doors on the east wall 30 feet apart.

Elric approaches the first door and checks for traps.  Unable to determine whether it is was trapped, he moves to the second door.  He determines there to be no traps on the second door and opens the door.  They look into a partial room with three cut walls, but the south wall is missing and beyond it, it is cavernous.  Sporadically spaced throughout the cavern, are briars, bushes and low brick crumbling walls.  A luminescent fungus covers the walls of the cavern giving off a violet hue.  

“What place is this?” questions Thalez.

“Meepo no like!  Meepo stay here,” Meepo whimpers.

“Hush little buddy.  You’ll be fine!” encourages Pudge.

The group slowly moves into the grove.  Valen warily notches an arrow.  Elric steps quietly towards the west wall of the cavern, attempting to hide.  Thalez trails behind, constantly checking his bow, dagger and hefting his sword.  They are all on edge.

“Did you see movement ahead?” whispers Valen inquiringly.

“Watch yourselves, these briars are barbed,” Elric points out.

Thalez hears something behind him and whirls around, his sword sweeping in front of him.  But upon surveying the area, he sees nothing.

At this point, they all stop, gaping in awe at the large tree ahead of them.  Three human figures stand under it.

“Welcome, we have been expecting you.  Please come forward,” the robed figure with a sickle motions.

Elric instinctively flattens against the shadowed cave wall.  The other four step apprehensively forward ten feet.  A giant frog jumps in front of the robed figure, as does the male human, drawing his sword.  The female stands beside the robed figure, motionless.  In front of the male, 3 twig-bush like creatures rear up taking humanoid form.  

“I’m not within a good range yet,” Valen whispers.

“Who are you?” questiong Pudge.

“I am the keeper of the Gulthias tree,” the robed figure responds.  “My name is Belak.  Please hold your actions a moment, you do not know what you do!  This tree brings life to the earth and it can bring you peace and a new life as well.  Submit to the tree peacefully or it will go worse for you!”

“I’ve heard enough!” cries Valen, loosing an arrow at the robed figure.  The arrow is deflected by some sort of force field, “Oh poop!”


----------



## spacehulkster (Jun 24, 2005)

*Is this the end?*

Elric watches in horror, from the shadows of the cave wall, as three thorny bush like creatures rise from behind Thalez.  They are exactly the same creatures Dank described had attacked him.  Elric is torn between shouting out, running to aid the group and waiting to see what other surprises the Druid has in store.  He stays motionless and silent.

Three more small thorny bush humanoids rise up in front of the young paladin protecting the druid and move toward Pudge.

“Come at me, scourge of the earth!” Pudge yells out at the druid in defiance.  His swing shatters one thorny creature.  

Meepo looses a bolt toward the young paladin, who deflects it with his shield.  Thalez, struck from behind, whirls his blade over the top of the three small creatures.
“Take them prisoner,” cries the druid, “the tree requires more servants!”

Finally, Elric’s wait is over, as three bugbears and six goblins round a corner from the cave ahead.  Valen moves away from the group, to get a better shot on the druid, and looses two more shots.  

Suddenly, vines and roots rise from the dirt floor and entangle Pudge, Meepo and Thalez.  From a distance the goblins and bugbears use their spears as staffs to subdue the three.  The paladin moves slowly in the entanglement and uses the flat of his sword on Pudge.

Elric lunges from his hiding spot, only to enter the entangled area, his movement slowed and his surprise blown. 

Now it is Valen, outside the entanglement field, who watches as one by one his friends are knocked unconscious.  He continues to shoot at the druid and female protecting him.  The poor girl goes down, but only after hitting him a few times with magic missiles.

Valen, badly outnumbered, is torn between leaving to get help and staying to try and help his friends.
He charges the druid, sword drawn.  The paladin steps in front of the druid and proceeds to pummel Valen into unconsciousness.  

With his eyes rolling into his head, Valen hears the druid speak the last words he expects to hear, “Tie them to the tree!”


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Jun 24, 2005)

spacehulkster said:
			
		

> With his eyes rolling into his head, Valen hears the druid speak the last words he expects to hear, “Tie them to the tree!”




Children of the tree? They're all going to be turned into Botanists? Maybe the tree will let them all leave?   

sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## spacehulkster (Jul 21, 2005)

Belak, the druid, looks down at his once loyal paladin, he turns to his bugbear commander “Gather what goblins are left and bring them here.  I was told there were 7 or 8 “heroes” invading our citadel.  There are only four plus this kobold.”  He kicks at Meepo.   “The others will no doubt be searching for their friends.  I want a better ambush set for them.  This encounter has cost us greatly.”  

Belak orders the body of Sir Braford be taken out and disposed of.  The destroyed Twig-Blights are collected and stacked along the wall of the cavern for kindling.  

Belak speaks with one of his last remaining Blights, “Go to the surface and summon all your brothers that you can find.  Bring them down here immediately.”

He straightens himself and brushes off his molding cloak, “Yes, they will pay dearly for these intrusions,” he mutters to himself.  He turns to look upon the four “would-be heroes” as they are getting tied to the Gulthias tree, “these will more than make up for destroying one of our true believers, oh great tree of life.”


----------



## spacehulkster (Jul 22, 2005)

About 4 hours later….

“I’ll fly down and see if the landing is clear,” Felix states.  That said, he becomes invisible and flies down the shaft.  The other three secure ropes to climb down.

Within a minute, Felix makes himself visible and informs the three that the landing is clear, but he has an eerie feeling.  “It’s unusually quiet down there.”

“Oh, I do hope we find them and unharmed,” Milo worried while he carefully lowered himself down the shaft.

“Faith, sir cleric, remember your faith!  I have no doubt that we will find your friends,” Carthax consoles.
“These vines seem to be broken in places, and very recently,” he continues.

“I wouldn’t worry about how recent this shaft has been traveled.  It was probably just Pudge slipping down as usual.” Vern interjects.  

Carthax is not too sure about Vern’s statement, but he keeps his concern to himself, not wishing to worry the little ones.


----------



## spacehulkster (Jul 25, 2005)

The four make it safely down and take up a marching order.  They proceed down the same path that their friends had taken the night before.  The tracks are quite easy to follow, especially the two large boot prints of Pudge intermixed with a pair of kobold feet.

The tracks lead to a room with a dragon statue (where Pudge and the elves spent last night).  A quick search is made, finding nothing they head back to the goblin barracks that they had purged a few days earlier.  They find that the barracks and make-shift kitchen have been “cleaned” of dead goblins, and otherwise empty.

“Maybe they packed up and left?” Felix kind of questions.  The other three turn to him with disgruntled looks.
“They could of!” counters Felix.

Tracing the steps of their friends, the four enter the long hall.  From this point on, tracking becomes impossible and they elect to go through the south door.  After a brief pause at the door, Felix opens it to find an empty but well kept garden, in an octagonal shaped room.  Perplexed, they elect to not open the east door, but open the north one and enter another long hall.
 Two more doors now face them, one on the east and the other at the end of the hall on the north wall.

Growing impatient, the four hustle to the east door and open the door without pausing to listen or checking for traps.  They are surprised to find three skeletons working another octagonal shaped garden.  The skeletons are also startled, but go into fighting mode a little quicker than the adventurers.

Carthax takes the brunt of the skirmish, as the skeletons focus their attacks on the larger enemy first.  Felix and Milo use their maces to devastating effect.  Vern spouts a few magic missiles and the skeletons are dispatched.  The four take a breath.  They notice no other doors in the garden.

“Well, we missed a door in the other hall and we have one door to the north.  Do we want to go back and try that door in the other hall?” Milo questions.

“Let’s try this door to the north while we’re here,” Vern replies.  “We can always go back.”

They regroup and head to the north.  They expect to find another garden room and are not disappointed.  This one however has a couple piles of bones and skulls crumpled up in it.

“I think we’re back on their trail!” Felix states, smiling broadly.

“I believe you are right,” Vern replies, and turns to see a door adjacent to the one they just came in.  “This way, if you please.”  Vern opens the door open for the others as he gestures them through.


----------



## Spider_Jerusalem (Jul 26, 2005)

hey hey spacehulkster,

Thought you'd disappeared! Thankfully not though - this is good stuff. Write more! Write more!

[sblock]pssst... Is this the adventure with that vampire tree thing?[/sblock]

Spider J


----------



## spacehulkster (Jul 26, 2005)

spoiler - yes SJ it is "The Sunless Citadel".

This update catches me up so I have to write more.

They enter the room with a marble dragon statue and are startled at first.  Another quick search reveals nothing and they wander through the only other exit.

“Oh my!” Vern states, his interest perks up 200%.  They find themselves in a destroyed library.  Vern quickly searches the ruined books and scraps of paper on the floor, hoping to find something useful.  After 5 minutes he is getting discouraged, when the others insist on moving on.  Dejected, Vern agrees to press on.

Exiting the library, they begin to descend a flight of stairs.

“I believe it’s time to go invisible friends,” Felix says with much concern in his voice.

“Where are you going to be?” questions Vern.  Milo and Carthax also cast questioning looks at him.

“I will try to scout ahead and warn you of anything, if I can,” Felix offers.  It’s agreed, and he flutters on down ahead of them.

The stairs reach a landing and head east 40’ to stairs going up.  Slowly the three ascend and follow the hallway around a corner.  To the groups recollection, they are heading south.  After 80’ they find a door on the east wall and another 20’ further south.

From nowhere, “I don’t hear anything.”  Felix appears, ahead of the three at the far door, motioning his hand near his ears and shaking his head.

Startled, the three jump and gasp for air.  “Sorry, I forget you can’t see me,” Felix apologizes.
“There’s no sound from either door. And this one here is locked.”  Felix points at the first door.

“Well,” Vern steps up with a wry smile, “there are ways around that.”  He gestures a says a word in draconic.
They hear a click and the door creaks open.  “I knew that spell would come in handy some day,” Vern, matter of factly states.

They enter a 20’ by 30’ room with a soil floor.  Rough shelving lines two of the walls, littered with scrolls, books and paper scraps.  A desk sits in the center of the room and light emanates from a form of fungus on the ceiling.  A few potted plants are scattered around the room.

Carthax and Vern are immediately drawn to the shelves.  Milo concentrates on the desk, while Felix flies to a door on the south wall of the room.  

“Very interesting,” Carthax mumbles, “it appears we are dealing with a druid.  What could he be doing down here?”  

Not paying attention Vern complains, “hey, I can’t read some of this writing,” he pauses over a large tome, “OOOH, what do we have hear?”  His hands brush off a layer of dust and he reads, “Treasures of the Fire Lords”.  His hands quickly brush off all the dust and he begins to open it.

“Well, being this creature is a druid, it could be Druidic you are looking at.” Carthax states.

Carthax’s last word ends with a “BOOM”.  Startling Felix by the door, Milo quickly takes cover behind the desk.  A second passes, Felix and Milo look up from their hiding places to see Vern holding the remnants of a book, his hair wind blown and singed, his eyes wide, encircled with soot on his face.  Carthax, startled, is on his butt on the dirty floor.

“Found some good reading did you Vern?” Carthax inquires smugly.

“I don’t quite care for the ending,” replies Vern, dropping what’s left of the book.

Felix turns to Milo, “That should of alerted anyone down here!  I’m waiting by the door.  Let me know when you guys are ready to go.”  To which, Felix disappears.

“Hey, you two, we need to gather what we can and head out of here.  That sound probably resonated down here.” Milo commands.

Carthax motions for Vern to head for the south door.  His findings have been more fruitful than Verns.  He has found a Druidic tome and two scrolls, Entangle and Slow Poison.

Gathering at the south door, Milo whispers, “we’re ready.”  

“Right!” comes the reply.  The door opens, and the party gazes upon a cavernous room with dirt floor and briars and bushes littering the floor.

“I believe we are getting close my little friends.” Carthax utters.


----------



## spacehulkster (Jul 27, 2005)

*The Setup*

“BOOM!” the sound resonated through the cavern.  Belak knew exactly what that meant, “They dare to enter my room!”

Pointing to the goblins who are kicking and poking the unconscious Meepo, he yells at his Bugbear commander in gobloid, “Take those and hide around the corner.  Wait for my signal to spring the surprise.”  The bugbear acknowledges the order and wrangles up the four goblins.

He then turns to Kulket, his toad familiar, and points up at one of the trees branches, “Rest upon the branch there, my pet.  I give you a spell to cast for me.”  He cast a spell upon his familiar and the large toad leaped upon the branch and croaked its approval.

After checking the binds on his four captives, Belak orders Sharwyn, the female Wizard, by his side.  She obeys without question.  Belak then orders the six twig-blights that are left, to scatter and attack the forthcoming party in the rear.


----------



## spacehulkster (Jul 28, 2005)

*Apprehension*

“I don’t like this,” whispers Felix, who is invisible.  “I’m gonna fly up ahead a little bit.  I’ll send a warning if I find anything.”

“How will we know your sending a warning?” questions Vern.  “Uhm, I had better buff myself,” Vern states and proceeds to cast Magic Armor upon himself.

Felix replies, “I think you’ll be able to discern.”

Taking Vern’s example, Milo and Carthax cast protective spells upon themselves.  The three visible hero’s slowly move through the cavern.  Their eyes dart from one side to the other, scanning the area for the obvious trap.  Occasionally, one of them thinks he spots movement in the briars, but upon further investigation it turns out to be nothing.

Felix spots the large tree first, and is able to see his friends roped around the tree.  A druid and a woman stand in front of the tree, looking towards him in the dim green hue that lights the cavern.  He flies wide to his right, hugging the cavern wall.  Just in case the casters have thrown invisibility purge.  The two figures do not appear to notice him.  Twenty feet in front of the tree is a low wall, ruins of a long forgotten enclosure.  He surmises that if his friends can reach the wall they will have cover.  But he doesn’t have time to inform them, as he decides to sneak up to the tree and cut the binds that hold his friends.
  “Besides Milo, Vern and Carthax should be able to take two spell casters!” he thinks to himself.


----------



## spacehulkster (Jul 29, 2005)

*Who's the Hero?*

As the three round a bend in the cavern, they catch site of the tree and the figures around it.  They are startled at the site and are not the first to act.

“Welcome,” Belak embellishes, “come join us.  You can bury your worries here.  Your friends here will soon have a new life and a peace that goes with that.”

“I think this ones gone mad,” whispers Carthax.  “Don’t start anything yet, I want to get closer,” he says noticing the low wall just ahead.  Milo and Vern recognize his motive and the three pick up the pace to get as close to the wall as possible.

Vern chimes in trying to distract the druid, “And what kind of New Life will this be?  Will we be able to think for ourselves, eat what we want, see things in a clearer light?  And what about…..”

Belak holds his hand up to silence the questioning gnome, “Come closer and find out friends.  See for yourselves.”  With the last statement he cast Entangle upon the ground where the three stand, just short of the wall.  Not waiting to see if the hero’s are caught in the Entanglement, Belak orders his goblins to assault the would-be rescuers.  

Felix frantically flies, invisibly, towards the tree.  He spots the kobold, Meepo, lying on the ground next to a pile of weapons.  He notices that the kobold seems to be barely alive.  He gives the kobold a swift kick as he flies past.  Felix lands in front of Elric, who seems groggy and coming out of unconsciousness.  

Felix quickly pokes him and whispers, “Time to wake up.”  Elric begins to snap out of it.  Felix then moves on to Valen, and starts cutting the rope.

Back to the Entangled rescuers.
Flames fly from Vern's hands as he burns a path for his friends towards the wall.
Milo is able to slowly work his way to the low wall.  But Vern and Carthax are caught in another of Belaks Entangle spells and stand bravely casting spells of their own.   As the goblins come running, from their hiding place, Carthax is able to cast an Entanglement spell of his own and it slows all four goblins and bugbear.  Unfortunately for the them the Twig-blights are immune to the spell and they quickly close in to melee.

Vern is able to dispatch one with Magic Missiles.  He is then hit with the same spell from the female wizard.
The goblins and Carthax exchange javelins and spears, while Milo begins to pelt the druid and wizard with sling stones.  

Meepo, staggers up and grabs the first weapon nearest him, his crossbow.  Felix, risking being caught, slaps Valen and Pudge awake and yells at them to fetch their weapons.  

Belak whirls around to find that only Thalez is still asleep and tied to the tree.  He cast an Entangle spell, hoping to catch the three freed foes, but Elric is able to jump clear.

Felix, now confident flies up and shoots an arrow into the female.  Combined with a Magic Missile from Vern, she collapses. 
Belak now orders his familiar Kulket to cast the spell he prepared beforehand.  The large toad jumps clear of the tree and lands within 5 feet of Milo, but before the spell go off, the toad slumps to the ground dead, a quarrel squarely protruding through its abdomen.  

Milo nods acknowledgement towards Meepo, to which he returned a gesture he can only surmise as “your welcome” from the kobold.

Valen is able to reach his bow and begins taking the goblins out.  Poor Pudge stands entangled, rage filling his every being.  

Somehow, Carthax and the bugbear have managed to work their way towards each other and stand toe to toe.
They exchange thrust and jabs at each other, until Elric sneaks up on the flank of the bugbear and dispatches it.

Now its just Belak and a few of his Twig-Blights left.  Vern is cut to pieces by three of the creatures, his body lies entwined within the vines and undergrowth around him.  Milo rushes to his aid and stops the bleeding.

Belak is able to Entangle Valen, while 2 Twig-Blights start shredding him.  But Valen bravely fends them off.

Somehow, Elric, Carthax and Felix are able to destroy what allies Belak had left.  Pudge, now able to move, quickly grabs his greataxe and charges the druid.  A staff is no shield against an axe and Pudge severs the head easily.

“What, what’s going on?” questions an awakening Thalez. 

 Laughter rings the cavern as the party realizes they have just survived a battle that could have been their last.  And with Thalez missing out, again!


----------



## spacehulkster (Aug 29, 2005)

The laughter slowly stops, as the party realizes the grim task ahead. 

Felix breaks the silence, “Something must be done about this tree.”

“You are regrettably correct, Felix.” Carthax nods his head in agreement.  

“NO!  You can’t destroy the tree of life!” Thalez blurts out.  “It’s the only one of its kind.”

All heads turn his direction in disbelief.  “Has he been turned?” questions Valen out loud, slowly pointing his bow in Thalez’s direction.  Weapons begin to get hefted in their hands and faces of grim acceptance pale across Thalez’s friends.

“Na, just joking guys.  Let’s burn it!” Thalez says, cracking a smile.  

After a pummeling, Thalez is elected to the light tree up.  

“We got everything of value here?” Pudge ask, searching the faces for agreement.  “Light it up boy!” he orders.   The party trucks for the exit, back up to the citadel proper.

“Yes your Majesty, the citadel is now yours alone,” Valen reports to the Matriarch Yusdrayl, the kobold leader.  “The tree below will burn for some time and we gathered up all the thorn bushes and also burned them.  We belief the fire will be contained to the level below and you should have no cause for worry.”

“This is a great service your group has done this meager kobold tribe,” she says eyeing the treasure the party has in their packs.  “We can offer you nothing in return.”  She also notes Meepo standing behind the half-Orcs leg.  They exchange knowing glances, hers being more disdainlfull.

“We have no need of anything more from you.  Your allowing us to pass unharmed and friendship you have shown us is payment enough.  We take our leave, your Majesty.”  Valen bows low with the rest of the group following suit.

“Yes, you adventurers are most welcome.  Good travel to you,” the Matriarch eyes Meepo last, “ALL.”
She flatly states.  The group make their way back to the entrance of the citadel, except for Meepo.

“Well a pretty good haul, what you say boys?” Pudge smiles broadly.  He adjusts the overfull pack on his back.  He didn’t mind being the pack-mule when its treasure he’s carrying.  “You think that Meepo will be all right with no dragon to tame?”

“Not judging from his queens facial expressions!” Elric notes.

“I will feel a little safer the further we distance ourselves from this place,” Vern sighs. “I didn’t quite like having a kobold with a crossbow watching my back!”

“She didn’t seem to pleased with the little guy” Valen adds.  “He’s lost his standing in the tribe.”

Upon reaching the citadel tower entrance, the party hears “Friends, wait, Meepo come too?”  Running up the corridor comes Meepo carrying his crossbow and small pack.  “Please friends.  Meepo has no home.  The queen will surely feed Meepo to the fire below; please may Meepo come with you?  She is very angry with me.  I am not safe here.”

Most of the party refuses to let Meepo join.  But Pudge is the last to say, “He comes with me.  I will take care of him.” He says with compassion.  “Any of you got a problem with that?”  Pudge eyes his compatriots.  The group knows that there’s no arguing with Pudge once his mind is set.  They relent.

“Oh thank you large friend.” Meepo indulges Pudge.  

The trip back to Oakhurst takes a couple of hours longer than usual.  Pudge out-distancing himself from the others with his large stride, despite the weight on his back and the kobold under his feet.  He stops many times to wait for the little ones.

Darkness has fallen before the group reaches Oakhurst.  “Who wants to inform Lady Hucrele about her grandchildren?” Vern ask grimly.

“I should do it,” Milo states.  “Pudge, give me those signet rings you found on them.”

“But that’s party treasure!”

“Pudge, you know better,” Milo calmly answers.  He holds his small hand out, his stubby fingers flailing.

Grudgingly, Pudge hands over the rings, “I didn’t mean it that way, good luck Milo.”

“I know Pudge.  Perhaps we should celebrate our victory tonight in private.  There will be much grief and sorry in town tonight.”  Milo heads off to Lady Hucrele’s estate and the task that Ilmater has placed upon him.
“That my friends, is one devoted follower.  He serves Ilmater faithfully.  Never jerking from his responsibility.” Felix states.

That evening the group ordered a large meal and many pitchers of Narog’s (the inn keeper) best ale.  But honored Milo’s request and stayed in their rooms.

“Tomorrow I make a visit to the cleric’s shop and buy up all her healing stock.  Then we head for Waterdeep,” slurred Pudge.  “Ah Waterdeep, the Jewel of the North.”  He was finally going to see it.

Valen leans over to ask his older cousin, Elric, “Can it be truly better than the High Forest?”

“For Pudge, it will be.” Elric answers, raising his mug in a toast to Pudge.  The two had been friends for a short time, but Elric knew the pain Pudge held inside.  Only he and their friend Basti knew.  Pudge’s home was never truly a “home”.  Since his mother’s death Pudge dreamed of finding a home.  A place to call his own.

“Well, I for one cannot wait to visit the Mage Colleges there.  They are said to be among finest in the realms.” Vern explains.

Coming up next “Waterdeep”


----------



## spacehulkster (Sep 2, 2005)

Waterdeep

Awe held the adventurers’ mouths’ agape.  Each passing mile that they walked closer to the spires, their mouth’s opened wider.   All except for Carthax, he had seen cities before and was not impressed.  

“So, how long y’all are planning on staying here?” Carthax said with disdain.  

“At least till the last copper leaves our trousers.” Pudge answered.

“Oh it’ll leave your trousers faster than you know!” Carthax whispered shaking his head.  “Maybe I’ll find me a farmstead out here that needs a helpful hand.  It’ll keep me busy and I can get some studying in.”

“You’re coming in for a drink at least, right?” Felix questioned.  “And how will you know where we are staying, in case you need to get a hold of us?”

“Your right there, Felix.  The city stench will cover Pudge’s odor,” replied Carthax, smiling and nudging Milo.  Pudge made no response, his eyes were fixed upon the castle, with its many spires and griffin riders flying patrol around the city walls.

Valen came running up from behind, where Vern had tortured him talking about famous wizards, spells and the like for hours.  “Did Basti say where we could find him?”

Pudge replied, refusing to take his gaze away, “Some tavern near dock side.  He said we could leave a message for him in case we wanted to take in the sites.  Vern’s ok back there by himself?”

“Thalez is with him,” Valen shrugged.

“so you see that except for a slight adjustment of my hands the two spells are identical?” Vern continued, not waiting for an answer.  

Thalez was in his own world also.  Going through fighting stances with his dagger and sword.  He was thinking of finding a master swordsman to teach him how to use two weapons. 
“But what if I can specialize in just my sword” he thought to himself, twirling his blade.

The party stopped to pause near the south entrance gate.  They checked their gear, as if they were going on a first date.  Carthax stashed his money purse inside his tunic.  They proceeded to go through the gate.

“Whoa there!  Who you all be and what be your business in Waterdeep?” a guard asked.  Two other guards behind him gripped their spears tighter.

Milo calmly stepped forward, “We are just a band of adventurers sir, come to visit an old friend, Sebastian Silvermane.  Perhaps you’ve heard of him?”  Milo knew the sergeant had no clue who Basti was, but asked as a formality.  The group looked anxious at the guards.  Pudge started to sneer.

“Sebastian who?  Never heard a him.  Anyway the adventurers quarter be just a few blocks up this street.  Keep yourselves out of trouble and your swords sheathed.  Best you take a look at the notice around the corner of the gatehouse.  It has a few standard laws and legalities you should be know’in.  Have a good day gents.” The guard replied, all the while addressing Pudge.

“Thank you sir,” Milo said, “and we shall.”  “Could you give us directions to The Blue Mermaid?”

“That be in the Dock Ward.  On Ship Street.  Take the Way of the Dragon here on the left.  Turn left at Net Street till your on the docks.  Go right at the docks one block.  That will be Ship Street. But you gents be careful down there.  There be a lotta sailors just itching for a fight,” explained the guard.

“Thank you again sir.  We will.”

Carthax complained louder with each stranger that bumped into him.  He made to get right behind Pudge, who was splitting the crowd like a ship at sea, but Milo and Vern had already taken the prime position.  As they got closer to the docks, the salty air and sea stench assailed them.  Pudge didn’t seem to notice to much.

Elric spotted many pockets getting picked as they walked on by.  “Looks like this is a prime spot to enhance my talents” he thought to himself.

“They live so close to each other.  How do they stand it?  Hasn’t anyone heard of personal space,” complained Thalez.

The eight adventurers made quite an entrance into the Blue Mermaid.  The throng was made up almost entirely of humans.  Many barbs and comments were made just low enough to not be understood, except to Elric.  Who kept them to himself.

“Innkeeper, eight flagons of your best ale, and what’s on the spit?” Pudge instructed, pounding his money purse onto the bar.

They ate, made arrangements for the night and asked around about Basti.  The barkeep knew Basti, but he was out at sea.  He would return within a couple of days, he thought.  The group retired to their beds, but Elric kept a close watch.  Hidden in the drapes by the window of the second floor, he watched as shadows danced along the street that night.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Sep 2, 2005)

You know what this adventure needs? A hobgoblin druid.....   

Will you be accessing any material* from the Waterdeep source book while the adventures stay in the city? 









_* and by material, I mean specific NPCs or adventures._


----------



## spacehulkster (Sep 3, 2005)

what would be the point of running in a pre-made world and not take advantage of the pre-made NPC's.  So, yes they will be.

Hobgoblin Druid?  Have you suddenly found time to play in another game?  you'd be welcome.
I would take some points in Disguise though!


----------



## Stormcrowe (Sep 8, 2005)

::grumble, grumble:::: Something wrong with a Human Druid?


----------



## spacehulkster (Sep 8, 2005)

No, nothing wrong with human druids.
HM was a Hobgoblin Druid (with points in Disguise) in the short lived, late night, evil campaign.  We even had Pogre playing.  it was a cool campaign.  but the late night proved to be a minus after playing 6 months.  People started missing sessions and having more babies, working more and we were just plain tired.  Too old i guess for the late night sessions.


----------



## spacehulkster (Sep 18, 2005)

The next day saw the adventurers taking in the sites.  Starting at the docks, then the Palace and the rest of the city in a clockwise circle, they finally came back to the Dead Trades Ward and the South Dock Ward (the lower income side of town).  

They encounter a city patrol that questions them about the kobold walking with them.

“Oh the kobold, ah… he’s just a pet.”

“Then why does he carry a crossbow?  I’m afraid your going to have to put a leash on him and we don’t want to see him with a weapon either.”

“That is not a problem, sergeant.  We’ll take care of that right away,” Pudge agrees.  He takes Meepo’s weapons away and proceeds to take his belt off his waist and fashions about Meepo’s neck.  Making sure that Meepo understands the reasons why he is doing this.

“Meepo know,” he says, “Meepo be good and stay with orc friend.”  

Pudge pats Meepo’s head, as if he was a dog.  Most of the party can’t figure out the Pudge-Meepo connection, and harass and barb Pudge about it.

“He’s the little buddy I never had.” Pudge explains.  Since Pudge usually takes the brunt of any encounter, the group allows his indulgences.

Elric made sure to tell Pudge about pick pockets and their sure fire method of bump n run tactics.  Pudge made sure any strangers about to run into his group saw him pull his blade from its sheath.  That combined with his snarling half-orc visage was enough to scare off any would be thieves.

Later, while supping at the Blue Mermaid...

“I don’t know if any of you noticed how the nicer side of town seems to be north of here, but having noticed it myself, I wouldn’t mind moving to an inn further into town.” comments Vern.

“Ah, you just want to get closer to the Mage College so you won’t wear your little legs out!” Valen submits.

“True, that would be convenient.  But we would also be closer to the temples and shops we would frequent.”  Vern gives Milo a knowing glance, to which Milo just nods.

“Well, you all can do what you want, but I’m staying here till Basti arrives,” Pudge says between mouthfuls of mutton.  “Just let me know where ya’ll are staying at.”

“How about that SafeHaven Inn we heard so much about today.  There seemed to be a lot of nice things said about the place.  Besides, its next door to that Beer Golem Tavern.  Neat name, uh?” Thalez enthusiastically comments.

“I’m sure it is a nice place, but I would like to stay clear of the “adventurers area”.  I have a feeling we could be taken advantage of there just as likely as here,” Felix points out.  “I suggest somewhere further in town like Vern stated earlier.”

Elric speaks up, “I’m afraid Felix is right, my friends.  I kept watch last night and didn’t like what I was seeing outside our window.  Need I say more?  There was an inn a few blocks away that I noticed, The Blackstar Inn.  It wasn’t that much closer into town, but further away from the docks and the adventurers quarter.”  The group gives Elric perplexed looks.

“What do you mean “didn’t like what you saw”?” ask Valen.

“Let me put it this way.  Waterdeep is a different city during the late night/early morning darkness.  But we were safe enough.”

The group decides that Elric’s suggestion is sound enough and even manages to get Pudge to agree.
That night Elric again keeps watch at the window, fully aware that the others in the room are not getting a good nights rest.

The next day the group gathers their belongings and head for the Blackstar Inn.  Pudge makes arrangements with the innkeeper of the Blue Mermaid to notify Basti where they could be found.


----------



## spacehulkster (Sep 20, 2005)

After settling in, they again take a tour of the city.  This time they try to help Milo find the Temple to his god, Ilmater, god of Pain and Suffering.  Most of the day passes with no success and again they find themselves in the richer part of the city.

“Uh, what about that one,” Pudge points up at a spiral tower a few blocks ahead.

A dejected Milo states, “I doubt it.  My Lord is not….so flamboyant.”

“He can’t be that popular.  I never heard of him before we met you.” Valen comments unsympathetically.

Elric gives Valen a quick elbow.  “What was that for?” Valen cries.

“Mind your manners,” Elric whispers.  “He’s healed you numerous times without question.  So shut it!”

Vern takes command of the situation, “scuse me sir,” calling out to a stranger passing by, “could you direct us to the Temple of Ilmater?  We are new in town.”

“Ilmater? Uh!  Have you tried The Plinth, near the River Gate,” he directs the group and hurries off.

“Well it’s on our way back to the Inn.  Let’s hurry, I’m getting hungry,” Vern states.

“There sure are a lot of places to eat here,” Thalez enthusiastically comment.  “I really like the tavern names here.  The Spouting Fish, Hanged Man, Misty Beard, Blue Jack, Flagon Dragon, Quuaffing Quaggoth, and Angry Coxswain.  What’s an Angry Coxswain?”

“I think its better you never find out,” Carthax states.

The party finds The Plinth.  A six story building of not too imposing a visage.  Milo enters the place alone and it doesn’t take long to find what he is looking for.  On the first floor, in the back, is a large sanctuary, with the holding hands symbol of Ilmater on the doors.  He meets the priest in charge and his two acolytes.  He gives them his offerings and takes time for prayer.  He leaves the place in much better spirits.

Grateful that Milo seems happier, the group head back to the BlackStar, taking some back streets as they feel more confident of the surroundings.  Darkness is falling and it begins to rain lightly.  Candles are being lit on the main street lamppost.

Suddenly, a cry for help is heard from an alley behind the party.


----------



## spacehulkster (Sep 23, 2005)

We now start the first in many adventures concerning Waterdeep.  First with Dungoen #97’s First Cauldron episode “Lifes Bazaar” with some changes.

The party rounds the corner to the alley and slows their momentum while drawing weapons.  They notice three figures assaulting a hooded cloaked figure on the ground.  One of the attackers lifts the hood of the victims cloak and thrust him against the wall as another growls, “Stay away from the orphanage, you got that?”

Elric slinks into the darkness and lines up his crossbow, wounding one of the assailants.  Pudge rushes by and engages another, also wounding him.  Valen and Thalez stop at the entrance to the alley.  Valen, having his bow notched with an arrow, surveys which assailant to light up.  Typically, Thalez is in a quandary as whether to arm his crossbow or charge in!

The others being smaller and slower reach the alley entrance a round later.  Just in time to see three humans, their faces painted half white/half black, disengaging from Pudge and yelling, “You’d do better to mind your own business half-breed.” 

The ruffians run away into the misty rain as the entire party joins up with Pudge and help the young cloaked figure up.

“Thank you good sirs, my name is Ruphus, an acolyte at the Halls of Justice,” the boy says.

“Halls of Justice?” Valen questions.

Carthax responds, “That’s the Temple to Tyr.”

Valen looks back at Milo, “Now him I’ve heard of!”

“Quite right!” the boy responds.  “Would you be so kind as to escort me back to the Hall?  My teacher would be most pleased to know that you rescued me.  I was on my way back from the Lantern Street Orphanage when I was accosted.”

Felix, invisible until now speaks, pointing up, “Hey, there’s another one up there on the roof!”

“Well done!  But the cleric lives because we wish it so, not because of your misplaced bravado.” a female voice calls out.  She then points a finger at Ruphus and says, “Take these words back to your temple, priest!  The children are lost and no longer Tyr’s concern.”  Before Valen can string his bow, she scampers off into the darkness.  Felix attempts to follow her, but the rain hampers his flying and he returns back to the alley.

“She got away.  Any idea who that was?” questions Felix.

“None, but she refers to some children that have gone missing from their beds at the orphanage.  My teacher has been investigating this and a rash of kidnappings that have happened lately.  She believes there is a connection.” responds the young priest.

“mmmm,” Vern mumbles catching glances from the party, “Plot Hook?!”

“Well, I hope so.  Our purse is getting pretty light.  We only have enough coin for a couple more nights.” Pudge replies.

“I should like to talk with your teacher, Ruphus.  Come, we will walk to the Hall with you.” Milo says in his soft, soothing voice.

They walk Ruphus back to the Hall of Justice making idle conversation.  The Hall is a grand temple and it has (and plays) a prominent place in Waterdeep.  They are greeted at the entrance by another acolyte.

“Please wait in here while I go get my superior,” he instructs the group.  “Brother, could you fetch some towels for these gentlemen to dry off with,” he asks the other acolyte.

 A few minutes’ later Ruphus returns, with a young woman in a brown robe with golden trim and the symbol of Tyr around her neck beside him.  She wears a sorrowful expression upon her face that she tries to hide as she speaks.

“Good evening,” says the woman.  “Ruphus here has told me what happened tonight.  We are in your debt.  My name is Jenya.  Please, if you have time, come with me.  Ruphus, some tea if you please.  I hope that is ok with you gentlemen?”  She motions for them to follow her.

“Why yes that would be wonderful,” Milo answers and takes the lead, right behind Jenya.

The rest of the party take startled looks at Vern, who shuffles off to walk beside Milo.  Jenya leads them to a lounge-library room of some sort with a fireplace, bookshelves and comfy chairs.  Between slurping tea, the group politely gives their names to her and where they are from.

“Gentlemen, I trust you are enjoying the City of Splendors?” she asks politely.

“Everything is so cramped together, but it still is a beautiful city,” Felix points out, as he tries to dry off by the fire.

Milo steps forward and speaks for them, “Why yes priestess, we are enjoying the city.  But how can we be of service to you?  Ruphus mentioned the Orphanage kidnappings!”

“I’m glad you asked,” she adjusts in her chair before she continues.  “Three nights ago, four children were kidnapped from the Lantern Street Orphanage.  One of our temples’ duties and mine specifically, is to see to the welfare of these children.  The names of the children were Deakon, Evelyn, Lucinda and Terrem.  They are the most recent victims in a series of strange disappearances.  The orphanage has barred windows and good locks on the doors.  There are two bedchambers for the children, one room for the boys and one for the girls.  And they are locked in to prevent any mischief during the night.  I have been able to ask for divine help in locating them and wrote down the response for my convenience.  This is the response.”  She reaches down in her robe and produces a slip of paper written in Chondathan.  She hands it to Milo.

“Could you copy this over in common for us priestess.  Not all of us speak Chondathan,” says Milo.

“Why yes, that will be no problem.  Ruphus, would you please scribe this in common for me?”  She hands Ruphus the note.  “Thank you.”  Ruphus shuffles off at a quick pace out of the room.  “I believe the first line holds an important clue.  I do not know what “locks” it is referring too, but I am not a locksmith.  Perhaps you could investigate the Lantern Street Orphanage and ask about the locks there.”

Vern pipes up, “Priestess, could you also compile a list of names of these other victims that have strangely disappeared.  There could be a connection.”

Catching eye contact with Vern, Jenya replies, “I can have that for you in the morning.”

A short while later, Ruphus returns with two parchments and hands both to Jenya.  “Here is your copy, Brother Milo.  Until the morrow, gentlemen?”  She escorts the group to the entrance of the Temple.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Sep 23, 2005)

spacehulkster said:
			
		

> “Halls of Justice?” Valen questions.
> 
> Carthax responds, “That’s the Temple to Tyr.”




Ok before anybody chimes in.

Where's the Legion of Doom located?


----------



## spacehulkster (Sep 25, 2005)

it is hoped (by the DM) that this group of young wanabees will become the next "Teen Titans"!


----------



## Stormcrowe (Sep 29, 2005)

Im no Teen Titan....more the X-man type.


----------



## Stormcrowe (Sep 29, 2005)

Hairy Minotaur said:
			
		

> Ok before anybody chimes in.
> 
> Where's the Legion of Doom located?






Legion of Doom is located in Northern Thay..where else would it be?


----------



## spacehulkster (Oct 28, 2005)

Ruphus arrives at the Blackstar and pounds on the parties common room door.  A minute later Felix opens the door, “What do you want?” he flat out barks.  “Do you know what time it is?  Look at my wings, It’s going to be bed-wing day!  I must of slept on them wrong.”

“It’s 6 bells, good sir.  Priestess Jenya promised this list for your group today.”

Rubbing the sleep from his eyes, Felix notices who exactly is standing in front of him, “Sorry Ruphus, I didn’t realize it was you.  Pudge decided to have a drinking competition last night.  I almost outlasted him.  This orphanage, where is it located.”

Ruphus gives him the address and location, then leaves Felix to rustling the party up for breakfast.

During breakfast the party discusses options on how to handle this investigation.  Vern naturally takes up the leadership role, with Felix and Milo offering many good suggestions.  The elves just want some action!

The group heads to the orphanage and is granted entry once they mention Jenya’s name.

“Elric, I want you to check all the door and window locks,” Vern orders.  “Felix and Milo, check the layout the number of children and let’s question them and the staff.  Pudge, Thalez and Valen check out the surrounding area.”

Each go about their separate task.  The questioning of the children goes uneventful, other than the boys and girls are separated at night.  Questioning the staff is a little more enlightening however!

The staff comprises:
Gretchin – the headmistress human
Jarmir – gardner dwarf
Neva – nurse human
Temar – cook human
Willow – teacher half-elf
Patch – janitor half-orc

Patch naturally attracts everyone’s attention.  Following questioning Pudge and Elric discuss their suspicions of Patch with the others.

“Something about him troubles me,” Elric states.  “I think I should keep an eye on his coming and goings.”

Vern nods in approval, “I quite agree.  He didn’t seem very forthright.”

“Yeah, and I think he was lying too!” Thalez spouts.  The heads of the party shake in disbelief.

“What do you think our next move should be?” questions Milo.

“Lunch!” Pudge says flatly.

“We should go back later today and question this Patch some more.  But lunch sounds good.” Milo offers.

The group head off for the dockside area for some lunch and discuss what questions should be asked.


----------



## Hairy Minotaur (Oct 28, 2005)

spacehulkster said:
			
		

> Jarmir – gardner dwarf




  What self-respecting dwarf pulls weeds for a living? He's clearly the guilty one!


----------



## spacehulkster (Nov 1, 2005)

“Ok, what do we got so far?” Vern inquires of the party.

“Well,” Milo begins, “there are two large bedrooms upstairs.  One holds 19 girls, the other 31 boys.”

“And they lock the windows and doors each night!” Felix interrupts.

“The locks were well made and showed no sign of being picked.” Elric points out.

Rubbing his chin Vern contemplates, “Yes, uhm, interesting.  Milo, Jenya mentioned the locksmith who made the keys.  What was his name?”

“Why I believe she said it was a Keygan Ghelve.  His shop is only a few blocks from where we are staying.  Do you think we should pay him a visit?”

“Indeed Milo.  I believe we should, just as soon as we are done with this Patch fellow.”

Felix quips in, “Quite so my good Milo, quite so!”

They gather themselves and head back to the orphanage with some very good questions for the headmistress and janitor.

“Hey Pudge,” Elric inquires, “have you heard when Basti’s boat is to arrive?”

“Sometime late afternoon the harbor master said.  Why?”

“Oh I’m just anxious to see him again.  It’s been 5 years or more you know.”  Elric shuffles just a little, dodging Pudges inquisitive nature.  Elric has ulterior motives that Pudge can’t discern, but neither is he worried.  

“I’m sure he’ll look us up first thing tonight.” Pudge gives his friend a knowing wink.

“Man, I am bored.  When are we going to get some action?” Valen whines.

“I know.  My blade is getting rusty,” answers Thalez.

“Your blade is rusty boy, because you don’t know whether to draw it or your bow!” Felix’s implication is followed by loud laughter.


----------



## spacehulkster (Nov 3, 2005)

Back to the orphanage,

The headmistress allows them entry once more and directs them to where they can find Patch.  

Vern starts off the questioning, “Patch, I wonder if we might ask you a few more questions?”

“Sure, I got nothing to hide,” answers Patch innocently.  But Felix picks up something in the way he says it.

“Who said you were hiding something!” Felix accuses. “You ARE hiding something!  What have you forgot to tell us.  You know something, OUT WITH IT!”

Patch’s demeanor changes and he breaks down, “All right, I do know something.  It’s nothing really, but I could get in a lot of trouble if I say anything.”  He glances at the party, one by one searching their faces.

“We won’t let anything happen to you,” Elric reassures and makes a sign with his hands that no one else catches.  

“Yeah, and besides there’s more to be concerned about than you getting in trouble.  What about those kids you allowed to get kidnapped?” Felix goads him on.

Patch doesn’t know what to make of Elric’s hand gestures, but Felix’s questioning is really beginning to scare him.  “What I am about to tell you, stays in this room.  It doesn’t get to the headmistress or I’d be out a job. OK?  There’s this group see, and one of them wanted me to keep an eye on one of the boys here.  They paid me just to keep an eye on him.  That’s all.”

“What’s the name of the group and who’s this person?” Felix badgers.

Vern follows with a question of his own, “This boy, was he one of those taken?”

“Yes the boy, Terrem Kharatys.  He’s been taken.  The guys name is Revus and he works for a guild called “The Last Laugh”.  Mostly thugs, but dangerous enough.  If they found out that I gave this information out, they’d slice me ear to ear.”

“I can do that right now for you!” Valen responds, brandishing his dagger.  Pudge blocks Valen from approaching Patch.  “What?  I was just joking.  Gosh!”  He flips the dagger in the air, catch’s it and sheath’s it.

“Where can we find this Revus?” Felix loves this intimidation.  Inside he’s elated, “I’m putting more points into this skill!”

“Well, I usually meet him at the Hanged Man.  But he doesn’t know much either.  He just told me that it had to do with the kids dead parents.  Don’t approach him please.  If they find out ….”  His eyes dart to each individual in the room, pleading.

Milo calms the half-orc, “Don’t worry.  We will use discretion and keep you out of it.”

They leave the orphanage and head for the locksmith, Keygan Ghelve’s, shop.


----------



## spacehulkster (Nov 25, 2005)

“Where the h#$* did that come from?” ask Elric of Felix.

“You mean the inquisition?” Felix replies coyly.  “I’ve been studying all of you and the creatures we meet.  I just thought I would try my hand at this “intimidation thing” and see what happens.  No one expects a pissed off pixie!”  

The group stumbles around for a comeback, but none are issued, just stifled looks and head bobbing.  

“You know,” Milo injects, “he does have a point.  Any chance you taking over the G.I. (gather information) for us from now on.  Pudge may be big, but he just doesn’t have the vocabulary.”

“I’d be delighted to.” the pixie states, blowing on his fingernails rather smugly.

Arriving at Ghelve’s Locks, 

“Well Vern, got any plans on how to approach this dude?” questions Elric.  All eyes shift between Vern and Felix.

Vern stands rubbing his chin in his usual thinking pose.  Just as he stops rubbing his beard… 

“Give me a chance at him!” Valen says eagerly.  The entire party (minus Thalez) grabs at Valen to hold him back.

“There is no way we are letting you near any more suspects.” Carthax barks.  “You and Thalez can stand guard outside.”

Leaving the two elves to stand guard, the group enters the locksmith shop.  Carthax stops, turns around and whispers, “Oh and don’t kill anything!”


----------



## spacehulkster (Dec 7, 2005)

The Key Store

“Good day gents.  How can I be of help?” a large nosed gnome on stilts ask the group as they enter.
Elric surveys the room and notices no one else around.  He gives Vern the all clear sign.  Vern steps up just short of the counter ledge so as to view the gnome on the other side.

“Well we were hoping you could answer a few questions for us.?” Vern replies in his most diplomatic tone.  

“I’ll do my best.  What type of lock are we talking about?”

“The locks at the Lantern Street Orphanage, you are familiar with them?” Vern eyes the locksmith intently.

The locksmith is immediately unnerved and begins to hedge.  “Aye, that I am.  But what would you gents want to know about them?  Their some of my best work,” he justifies.

Felix flies up above the counter, startling the locksmith, “You know of the disappearances of the children from there?  Well we’re here to find out what you know!” 

“Oh, my!  I have nothing to do with their kidnapping, I can assure you.”

Felix’s ears prick up, “Kidnapping?  Who said anything about a kidnapping?  Elric did you say anything about those kids being kidnapped?”

“Come to think of it, Felix, I did not.  How ‘bout you Pudge?  Did you say they were kidnapped?” Elric replies.

“Nope, not me!”  Pudge fixes his gaze upon the locksmith and doesn’t blink.

“Well Mr. Locksmith, seems to me you got sum esplainin to do!” Felix points an accusing finger at the gnome.  “These kids were kidnapped?  Are they in danger?  What if something happens to them?  You wouldn’t want that on your conscience, would you?”  Felix tries a different approach and notices that the gnome is getting increasingly nervous.

Finally, the gnome breaks under the pressure.  His eyes meet Elric’s and he nudges his head back to his right.
Elric gets the hint and notices a curtain behind the counter and moves to flank it.  While the locksmith continues to ramble for time, Elric motions Pudge to come around the counter and he slips through the curtain into a back room with stairs.  Pudge soon follows and notices three chest set in the middle of the room.  Elric has spotted a secret door that is under the staircase.  As he moves towards it, he is jumped on from above.

As this noise alerts the others in the shop area, Pudge is able to get a flanking position on the figure in dark clothing.  The man’s attacks meet nothing but air, as Elric tumbles out of danger.  Pudge delivers a telling blow as Carthax and Vern come in from behind the curtain.

“Who is this?  Or what is this?” Pudge ask rolling the body over to see his features.  The figure has no hair, gray skin and blue pupil less eyes.  

“That’s one of the tall ones.  He’s supposed to keep an eye on me…..

Keygan, the locksmith opens up about the “tall ones” and the “short ones”, which live in an abandoned gnomish enclave below the city.  The entrance to which is beyond the secret door.  How they came to him wanting skeleton keys that can open most doors in the city.  They have his familiar, a pet rat, as a bargaining chip. 

He soon breaks down crying, “I didn’t think they were going to kidnap children.  They promised no one would be hurt.  I thought they were just petty thieves.”

Milo wraps his arm around the gnome and offers comfort.  “There is a priestess who can help.  We are helping her investigate these disappearances.  Maybe she can help you too.  Let’s take you there for safety.”

While Pudge, Felix and the Elves search Keygan’s home and shop for clues, with his permission, Milo and Vern walk Keygan to Jenya’s temple.


----------



## spacehulkster (Dec 21, 2005)

“Nice Place,” Thalez comments.  “Everythings so low to the ground though!”

“Think gnome!” Valen points out sarcastically.

“Keep focus saplings!” reprimanded Elric.  He was sure there were more clues to be found here.  But as time passed, it was evident that there wasn’t and the gnome was probably telling the truth.  He was just another pawn in a bigger game.  Thoughts were going through Elric’s mind, “I must make a contact here.  Someone I can count on to get the truth in matters like this a little faster!” 

“I think I found something!” Felix cries out.  As the rest reach him, he is in the locksmith’s bedroom, hovering above a dresser chest with the middle drawer partially out.

“A dresser?!?” questions Thalez.

“No. I found this in the middle drawer.”  Felix holds up a map. “Elric, I believe there may be a trap.  Would you check?” states Felix.

Elric draws near to the chest, examining it with his eyes first.  Then, lowers himself to the bottom drawer, seeing that it has keyhole, he picks the lock successfully.  But gently pulls the drawer open.  Probing with his hands he finds a trigger.  “Everyone back please.  I don’t know what this will trigger.”

He follows the line to what he believes to be a catch and while holding it, he triggers the trap.  A slight “chink” can be heard from above.  But nothing follows.  

“There is a place for a key to open this without triggering it,” he explains.  Pulling the drawer open he finds a couple bound books.  One is apparently the gnome’s spellbook, the other a locksmith book.  He gathers them to bring back to Keygan.

The searchers gather at the entrance to the levels below.  “Shall we see where these stairs lead?” Pudge asked.

Felix seconds the notion, “It would seem to be the next step!”

“No, I believe we should report that we found no other clues to the rest of the group first.” Elric replies.

“Is something troubling you my friend?” Pudge ask, trying to discern why Elric’s gaze was so downcast. 

Elric manages a smile, “Nothing, just trying to fit the pieces together.”

“That’s what I let Vern handle,” came Pudge’s response.


----------



## spacehulkster (Dec 27, 2005)

Reunion

The search party makes it back to Blackstar Inn, where Milo and Vern sit on high chairs at a table drinking.  “Pudge,” Vern motions for them to come over.  “The Inn-keeper said that a cat-like looking bugbear was by asking for you.  Would this be your friend Basti you’ve told us so much about?”

For the first time in a very long time, Milo saw Pudge’s face light up.  A smile wider than any human could muster.  He sat back smoking his pipeweed Carthax had hooked him on and enjoyed in Pudge’s excitement.

“Yeah, that would be him.  I told you he didn’t look like most bugbears because of his half-human lineage.  Did he say where to find him or leave a message?” Pudge said with enthusiasm to see his old friend.

“You’d better ask the inn-keeper,” Vern encourages.  Pudge left straight away.  Vern notices Elric wry smile, “Basti’s your friend too, not excited to see him?” he ask.

“Yes, it will be nice to talk with him,” Elric responds hiding his true intentions for wanting to see Basti.

After a few hours of listening to Pudge tell the stories of how him, Elric and Basti had become friends, the group (especially the young elves) were glad to see him enter the bar.  The stories were nice, but I bet you had to be there to appreciate them more, they thought.

Little by little the group grows smaller in size, as one by one, party members leave for bed, leaving just the three of them to talk.  At one point during the evening, Pudge gets up to relieve himself and order more ale, Elric uses this opportunity to talk discreetly with Basti.

“Basti, you’ve been here some eight years now correct?” he ask.

“That I have!” comes Basti’s slurred response.  In drinking contest with Pudge, Basti could never outlast him, but he always gave it a good shot.  

Oblivious to Basti’s condition, Elric continues, “I need to make some contacts here in Waterdeep.  Good contacts, of the information type.” 

“I can give you information, belch!  I’m starting to get dizzy, whoa!”

“Basti quit fooling, I’m serious.  Now pay attention.  Do you know anyone in….” he motions with his hands.  Intricately signing, Basti tries hard to watch and make sense of the gestures, but his head just keeps bobbing around.  Frustrated, Elric continues, slower and emphasizes key gestures.  Slowly, Basti mimics the hand signals and a bell goes off in his head, “Oh!  Those contacts.  I know a few,” he blurts out, drawing the attention of a few customers.  Elric quickly grabs Basti’s hands to stop him from further signing and smiles courteously at other patrons staring at them.

Basti leans in and in a slur whispers, “Decided to continue your trade, aye elf?! Yeah, I know of some one, buts this is dangerous business here in Waterdeep.  Thieving is not tolerated here, if’n your caught!”

“I don’t intend on thieving.  We need information and I don’t need Milo finding out about where we get it, got it?”

“Understood.  I will do what I can, but I can’t promise anything.  I know a few people that know people.  It usually cost something Ell.  You willing to take the risk?”  Basti was fading, but still raised is mug and took a large gulp.

Elric looked hard at Basti, thinking he had no choice.  He had to link Patch’s information of “The Last Laugh” thieving guild with Keygan’s shop.  He could think of no other choice, “yes, I’ll take the risk.”

Pudge wandered over with another gallon pitcher of ale, “Hey you two look pretty serious.  What’s the banter ‘bout?”  Pudge took his seat next to Basti and filled all three of their mugs, “I see you finished yours, Basti.  You’re only three down from me now.”

“awe it wasn’t much,” he slurred grabbing his mug.  Then he leans to the side, his head comes to rest on Pudge’s shoulder and he gives Elric a wink, “Elric wants me to find him some friends!”

Pudge gets a wry smile, looks over at Elric, “Feeling frisky are we Ell?”  The two half-breeds bust out in laughter as Elric turns three shades of red.


----------

